# Five Ten Freeride Schuh



## zwops (10. September 2008)

Hallöchen!

Hat jemand schon mitbekommen, ob bzw. wann es von Five Ten den Freeride-Schuh geben soll oder hat ihn gar schon jemand? Erfahrungsberichte wären prima...


----------



## Trailhunter72 (14. September 2008)

Was heißt denn "den" Freeride - Schuh?

Five Ten-MTB-Schuhe mit super griffiger Sohle für "Freeride" gibt es doch schon ziemlich lange.
Ich habe meine 5.10 Impact schon über ein Jahr und ein Kumpel hat das "Sam Hill" - Modell fast 2 Jahre!


Die Schuhe sind klasse!
Super Grip und auch das Leder ist ziemlich robust.
Leider nicht ganz billig!

Willst du was Bestimmtes wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (14. September 2008)

Ja, an den Impact hatte ich ursprünglich auch mal gedacht - obwohl er recht klobig wirkt - oder täuscht das? und dann kam ich über die 4/2008 Ausgabe vom "Pedaliero" auf einen 5.10 Freerideschuh, den es geben soll. Formtechnisch angelehnt an das hier gezeigte modell http://www.fiveten.com/ (neben den Impact), aber schönerem ledernen weiß/ braunem outfit. Gleiche Stealth Sohle wie bei Impact.
Scheint aber den Reaktionen hier im Forum nach noch ein Geheimtipp für 2009 zu sein.
du scheinst aber mit dem impact hoch zufrieden?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (14. September 2008)

ja, der Schuh ist schon ziemlich klobig (ok, in Größe 47 ist kein Schuh mehr wirklich schlank), trotzdem der beste Flatpedal-Schuh den ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (15. September 2008)

zwops schrieb:


> Ja, an den Impact hatte ich ursprünglich auch mal gedacht - obwohl er recht klobig wirkt - oder täuscht das? und dann kam ich über die 4/2008 Ausgabe vom "Pedaliero" auf einen 5.10 Freerideschuh, den es geben soll. Formtechnisch angelehnt an das hier gezeigte modell http://www.fiveten.com/ (neben den Impact), aber schönerem ledernen weiß/ braunem outfit. Gleiche Stealth Sohle wie bei Impact.
> Scheint aber den Reaktionen hier im Forum nach noch ein Geheimtipp für 2009 zu sein.
> du scheinst aber mit dem impact hoch zufrieden?



Ich habe den Impact als Halbschuh.
Untere Reihe auf der Homepage von 5.10!

Der Schuh ist keinesfalls klobig! Man könnte ihn auch als "normalen" Straßenschuh anziehen.
Das würde nicht groß auffallen.
Sitzkompfort = 1A
Grip = 1A
Leder sehr strapazierfähig!

Solltest du den Schuh neben dem "hohen" Impact meinen (obere Reihe, 3. Schuh von links) dann ist das die Nathan Rennie - Ausführung. Die ist auch schon etwas länger auf dem Markt.

Ein Schuh weiter rechts ist das "Sam Hill" Modell, das mein Kumpel hat.
Er ist auch begeistert!

Der erste Schuh in der Reihe ist das BA51C Modell.
Kenne ich so jetzt sicht. 
Macht aber optisch nicht so einen robusten Eindruck, wie die anderen Modelle.
Sieht nicht nach Leder aus und scheint demnach auch nicht so haltbar.
Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen.

Die anderen Modelle, vornehmlich der Impact, haben ein sehr strapazierfähiges Leder. Damit kannst du auch mal durch Matsch etc. ohne dass es dem Schuh was ausmacht.


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (15. September 2008)

der neue rennie sieht geil aus

schwarz mit ein wenig rot


----------



## zwops (16. September 2008)

Hm, alles zufriedene Leute hier  scheint ja vieles für den Impact zu sprechen. Mit meinem derzeitigen Schuh (Sixsixone mit Taki-Sohle) bin ich zumindest nicht mehr zufrieden. Die Sohle hält nicht wirklich das, was versprochen wurde. Komme mit normalen Salomon-Trailrunningschuhen fast besser auf Flat´s zurecht als mit den Tretern.

Wenn es den Impact irgendwo günstiger geben würde, würde ich mir glatt überlegen zuzuschlagen. Ansonsten warte ich aber doch noch mal Ende des Jahres ab...irgandwas muss ja dran sein an dem Hinweis in der Zeitschrift zum neuen Five Ten Modell. Danke aber für Eure Erfahrungsschilderungen und Empfehlungen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2008)

Der schwarze hat an dieser Stelle eine Verstärkung!

In 47 echt klobig, aber super Grip. Zum Bike&Hike aber untauglich, da man im Schuh nicht den Halt wie in einem richtigen Wanderschuh hat (und die halten mit Vibramsohle auch auf Flats ganz gut).


Die neuen flachen sind sicher die bessere Wahl, wenn man eh grosse Füsse hat und den Knöchelschutz nicht braucht.


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2008)

zwops schrieb:


> Wenn es den Impact irgendwo günstiger geben würde, würde ich mir glatt überlegen zuzuschlagen.
> irgandwas muss ja dran sein an dem Hinweis in der Zeitschrift zum neuen Five Ten Modell.


1.) was willst du denn ausgeben? *klick* 
2.) und welches modell genau wird da beschrieben?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2008)

http://pedaliero.de/2008/09/15/pedaliero-42008-xxl-zum-downloaden/


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. September 2008)

schau mal in den bikemarkt 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (17. September 2008)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> schau mal in den bikemarkt
> 
> Gruß vom Alexander



 schau an, schau an...da verkauft einer seine five ten  eigentlich ein guter tipp, aber leider habe ich größe 46 bzw soweit der schuh klein ausfällt sogar 47 

wie war das...zum bike & hike taugt der schuh nicht? also nur kaufen, bei fahrtechnischem können a´la "alles ist fahrbar"


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (17. September 2008)

Größe 47 high impact bei chainreaction heute für 94 und zerquetschte


ist halt ein freeride/ eher downhill schuh und kein alpencross radfahr wander schuh treter
wer will denn damit auch laufen wollen, und in nem lift sitzen kann man mit den dingern


----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2008)

Oh ich kenn einige die damit den ganzen Tag rumlaufen, so als Alltagsschuh. 
Bike&Hike= Freeriden dort, wo man das Bike erstmal hochtragen muss. Es geht schon, aber man rutscht im Schuh hin und her, weil der Schnitt recht weit, aber insgesamt kurz ist (blöd wenn man lange schmale Füsse hat). 
Auch wird der Schuh wenn er mal komplett nass geworden ist ewig nicht trocken (im Gegensatz zu guten Wanderschuhen), was ein K.O.-Kriterium für Alpencross usw. ist. Ist halt im Grunde nur ein Sneaker.
Nur so zur Info. 
Ich hab normal knapp 46 und bei Radschuhen immer 47, auch beim FiveTen.


----------



## Dropdead (18. September 2008)

Ich finde die 5.10 fallen eher groß aus. Ich habe normalerweise Gr. 45, der Schuh würde mir aber selbst in 44 noch passen.

Der Freerideschuh von dem ihr redet dürfte dieser hier sein (das Modell heißt auch Freeride):




Der kommt erst noch auf den Markt, aber ich denke nicht vor Frühjahr 2009.


----------



## dubbel (18. September 2008)

vergleicht die US-größen, dann stimmt's einigermassen.


----------



## Synch (18. September 2008)

Ich hab auch Gr46, hab mir auf BMO 45er geholt, weil 46 aufwärts war schon alles weg. Der Schuh fällt eher Groß aus, passt also perfekt...
Edit: Achja, verarbeitung wirklich spitze sehr hochwertig, das Geld allemal wert. 
Bequem ist er auch an meinem Fuss. 
Grip auf Flatpedale sehr gut, umsetzen aber schwierig bei direktemkontakt mit der pelae... 


zwops schrieb:


> schau an, schau an...da verkauft einer seine five ten  eigentlich ein guter tipp, aber leider habe ich größe 46 bzw soweit der schuh klein ausfällt sogar 47
> 
> wie war das...zum bike & hike taugt der schuh nicht? also nur kaufen, bei fahrtechnischem können a´la "alles ist fahrbar"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (18. September 2008)

Hab den Impact2 Low auch ne Nummer kleiner genommen. paßt perfekt, auch wenn ich eher schmalere Füße hab.



> Der Freerideschuh von dem ihr redet dürfte dieser hier sein (das Modell heißt auch Freeride):
> 
> Der kommt erst noch auf den Markt, aber ich denke nicht vor Frühjahr 2009.
> __________________




Ist das nicht der BA51C von der Homepage? Den bräuchte ich auch mal.


----------



## zwops (18. September 2008)

yo, der cxfahrer liegt richtig mit seinem foto. aber wenn man mal das bild von dropdead dazunimmt...scheint vom schnitt her der gleiche schuh zu sein, der 2009 wohl nur in anderer lederausführung kommt. werde ich, sobald verfügbar, wohl mal ordern zzgl dem impact low und dann mal schauen welcher besser auf´s füßchen flutscht. wäre nur toll wenn solche schuhe auch länger als eine saison halten


----------



## Bumble (18. September 2008)

zwops schrieb:


> wie war das...zum bike & hike taugt der schuh nicht? also nur kaufen, bei fahrtechnischem können a´la "alles ist fahrbar"



*Der Schuh ist auf nem vernünftigen Flat-Pedal einfach unschlagbar, du denkst der Fuß ist festgeklebt 

Zusätzlich finde ich dass der Schuh durchaus auch als Wanderschuh ne recht gute Figur abgeben würde.

Bei einigen unfreiwilligen und durchaus auch recht heftigen Kletterpassagen an der Zugspitze hatte ich nie das Gefühl den Halt zu verlieren.

Den Schuh kann man durchaus als Allrounder für Freeride-Orientierte Biker bezeichnen die bei ihren Vorhaben auch mal gezwungen sind einige Meter zu Fuß zurückzulegen. 

Wer anderer Meinung ist kann sich gerne melden. 

Achja: Meine gehn jetzt in die 3. Saison und schaun alles andere als mitgenommen aus. Die 661 die ich vorher hatte wären jetzt bereits reif für die Tonne. 

*


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. September 2008)

Von der Wanderbarkeit seh ich kein Problem, gut hat halt ne stärkere Sohle und paß sich nicht so dem Untergrund an, wie ein Wanderschuh, aber es geht. Vorteil soll sein, dass man (angeblich) nicht alzuviele Watt in der Sohle vertritt und sich nicht die pins unangehen durchfühlen lassen. Gerade letzteres stimmt, selbst beim Schieben spürt man nicht jeden Stein. Das Stealth rubber ist auch gut zum wandern, hat gut grip.
Auf dem Pedal ist der Grip ja auch richtig gut.

Was mich persönlich stört ist folgendes: die sohle ist super dick.
Mensch, da kommen Pedalhersteller(sudpinIII, dieses gelochte Metallblech etc.) auf die prima Idee auf die Haltbarkeit der Lager zu sch..., machen die kleiner und das Pedal insgesammt flacher, weil man dadurch ne bessere Kontrolle hat. Wäre ja zu instabil auf nem hohen Pedal zu fahren. Und dann macht man sich den Effekt durch so eine Dicke Sohle kaputt. Also ich warte auf die Basics. Denn es stört mich schon ein wenig.


> Wer anderer Meinung ist kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## Bumble (19. September 2008)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Von der Wanderbarkeit seh ich kein Problem, gut hat halt ne stärkere Sohle und paß sich nicht so dem Untergrund an, wie ein Wanderschuh, aber es geht. Vorteil soll sein, dass man (angeblich) nicht alzuviele Watt in der Sohle vertritt und sich nicht die pins unangehen durchfühlen lassen. Gerade letzteres stimmt, selbst beim Schieben spürt man nicht jeden Stein. Das Stealth rubber ist auch gut zum wandern, hat gut grip.
> Auf dem Pedal ist der Grip ja auch richtig gut.
> 
> Was mich persönlich stört ist folgendes: die sohle ist super dick.
> Mensch, da kommen Pedalhersteller(sudpinIII, dieses gelochte Metallblech etc.) auf die prima Idee auf die Haltbarkeit der Lager zu sch..., machen die kleiner und das Pedal insgesammt flacher, weil man dadurch ne bessere Kontrolle hat. Wäre ja zu instabil auf nem hohen Pedal zu fahren. Und dann macht man sich den Effekt durch so eine Dicke Sohle kaputt. Also ich warte auf die Basics. Denn es stört mich schon ein wenig.


#

*Und wo genau warst du jetzt anderer Meinung ? 
Außer dass du dir irgendwas wünschst das es net oder noch net gibt 
*


----------



## Oldboy65 (19. September 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> #
> 
> *Und wo genau warst du jetzt anderer Meinung ?
> Außer dass du dir irgendwas wünschst das es net oder noch net gibt
> *



Also ich bin mit dem Teil schon ausgiebig gewandert... Das Ding fängt schnell an zu rutschen bzw. steile Schotter-Passagen. Also ich war viel am rutschen... Für einen guten Wandergrip ist sowie so auch das Profil zu glatt. Ne ne als Wanderschuh gibt er fast die gleiche Performance wie meine Turnschuhe ab. Wer Wandern will bzw. FRAXEN will, der sollte sich lieber nach richtigen Wanderschuhe umschauen.

Wie bereits schon erähnt, trocknet der Schuh bei feuchter Umgebung sogut wie gar nicht.


Also zum Downhill oder FR ist der Schuh gut geeignet, aber nicht für Tour und Abendteuer.


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. September 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Und wo genau warst du jetzt anderer Meinung ?
> Außer dass du dir irgendwas wünschst das es net oder noch net gibt
> *



 Vielleicht war ich ja gar nicht anderer Meinung? Und manchmal ist es ganz gut sich hier und da noch was anderes zu wünschen, sagt ja niemand, das der Schuh so für jeden perfekt ist, der Meinung scheint ja auch FiveTen zu sein.


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2008)

wie sieht es denn mit der Wetterfestigkeit von den höheren Modellen aus?
Such noch einen Schuh für die Winterzeit (habe den SH-MT90 von Schimanski, der aber mit Klick bestückt ist)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Oktober 2008)

Habe meine hohen jetzt ca. 1 Jahr in Gebrauch und habe sich auch letzten Winter während einigen Wasserschlachten getragen. Wenn man sie vorher imprägniert (Spray), halten sie bei Regen und flacheren Pfützen dicht. Solbald aber ein ordentlicher Schwapp auf den Fußrücken oder sogar über den Knöchel kommt, wird's feucht.
Nach ner Abfahrt mit mehreren 30-40 cm tiefen Wasserlöchern, waren sie voll. Da hätten aber nur Gummistiefel wirklich geholfen.
Dafür hat man bei Tragepassagen auf nassen Steinen ordentlichen Halt.

Das viele Wasser hat den Schuhen aber schon gut zugesetzt. Sie sind auch langsam ausgeleiert. Ich habe sie aber in Herbst/ Winter/ Frühjahr auch als Straßenschuhe getragen, da ich immer mit dem Rad unterwegs war.

Ich werde mir wohl diesen Winter ein Paar SealSkinz- Socken besorgen und den Latschen den Rest geben.

Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann neue.


----------



## The Great (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte meine Impact High vor einigen Tagen nach einer Schlammschlacht das erste mal in der Waschmaschine. Hat super funktioniert. Die Schuhe sehen wie neu aus und waren nach etwa 1 1/2 Tagen Trocken.
Finde außerdem, dass die Schuhe besser zum Schieben/Wandern geeignet ist, als jeder andere Bikeschuh. Klar, echte Wanderschuhe müssen besser sein. Aber ich hab auf einer Tour lieber FiveTen an, als Wanderschuhe. Einfach gesagt: Mit Wanderschuhen biken ist wesentlich blöder als mit FiveTens laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Oktober 2008)

The Great schrieb:


> ..Einfach gesagt: Mit Wanderschuhen biken ist wesentlich blöder als mit FiveTens laufen.



Wieso? Wanderschuhe habe ich sowohl im Bikepark als auch im Gelände benutzt und muss sagen es gibt nix besseres als gute Wanderschuhe mit flacher Vibram-Sohle und Goretex. Leicht, dicht, trocknen schnell und das Gefühl auf dem Pedal ist ok. Das Profil der SOhle stört nur wenig auf Flats hilft aber enorm beim laufen.

Zumindest in meiner Grösse 47 sind die FiveTens zu weit, zu breit und zu schwer - und halten nichts aus.



M.R. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann neue.



Hab jetzt schon neue - leider wieder die grauen, die keine Verstärkung haben, naja -war auf Garantie halt.


----------



## The Great (12. Oktober 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Profil der SOhle stört nur wenig auf Flats hilft aber enorm beim laufen.



Warscheinlich sind dann unsere Prioritäten unterschiedlich. Wenn ich radfahre, tu ich das in erster Linie auch. Da brauch ich keine Sohle die 'nur wenig auf Flats stört'. Ich will den Schuh der zum FAHREN perfekt ist. Wanderschuhe haben mir beim fahren einfach schlechter gefallen. Bis auf meine FiveTen hatten keine meiner (Wander-)Schuhe so guten grip auf dem Pedal. Abgesehen davon steh ich auf die steifere Sohle als bei Wanderschuhen. Ist einfach so.

Klar, wenn du auf deiner Tour dein Bike fast nur Schiebst sind Wanderschuhe wohl besser für dich. Ich hab meine FiveTen lieber.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Oktober 2008)

Schieben tut er definitiv nicht!

Aber ein passender Wanderschuh ist immer besser als ein labbriger 5.10.
Ich habe sehr breite Füße. Da kommen mir die 5.10's gerade recht.


----------



## Airwave (12. Oktober 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wanderschuhe mit flacher Vibram-Sohle und Goretex. Leicht, dicht, trocknen schnell und das Gefühl auf dem Pedal ist ok. Das Profil der SOhle stört nur wenig auf Flats hilft aber enorm beim laufen.



Welches Modell fährste denn?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Oktober 2008)

Nein schieben tu ich nicht - hier z.B:




Meindl Maine


----------



## roterflitzer (13. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen!
dann bring ich hier mal meine fragen unter:

@cxfahrer:
auf wanderschuhe umsteigen  zum Biken hab ich mir auch schon länger vorgenommen. mein "problem": rausfinden ob die sohle  so steif ist wie ich mir das vorstelle. konntest du beim kauf deiner schuhe diese "Probefahren"? zum laufen gibts im fachhandel ja meistens gelegenheit aber zum radeln...

darüber wird mich von denjenigen die den Shimano mp90 besitzen interessieren: 
bin ich der einzige bei dem man mit diesem schuh nach längerem tragen leute ziemlich geruch belästigen kann? 
wenn der in der wohnung stehen würde nach´m fahren würde ich wohl beinahe ersticken!
tipps um dieses olfaktorische Problem zu mindern?!
beste grüße vom flitzer


----------



## Makke (14. Oktober 2008)

der MT90 ist wohl eine der besten Lösungen wenn man Knöchelschutz möchte und auch mal damit durch die Berge laufen will. Da man dort auch SPD dranfummeln kann ist er ziemlich alltagstauglich. Schwitzen tut man in dem Schuh schon, aber so schlimm ist es nicht ... und er ist wetterfest! 
Nachteil ist, das man ein Pedal mit vielen Pins benötig, da der Schuh durch sein Profil nicht plan auf dem Pedal steht ...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2008)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> ...
> konntest du beim kauf deiner schuhe diese "Probefahren"? zum laufen gibts im fachhandel ja meistens gelegenheit aber zum radeln...



Nein ich hatte die Schuhe eh schon und trage sie meist auch im Alltag.
Optimal wärs, wenn sie die Profilierung der FiveTen hätten...doch die Sohle ist steif genug für Flats. Ich mags aber eh etwas weicher.

Andere schwören auf Wellgo und Shimano MT90...

PS Käsfüsse: Einlegesohlen wechseln und Schuh paar Tage ins Gefrierfach legen.


----------



## zwops (14. Oktober 2008)

PS Käsfüsse: Einlegesohlen wechseln und Schuh paar Tage ins Gefrierfach legen.[/QUOTE]


...aber die Tiefkühl-Himbeeren vorher ´rausnehmen 

was übrigens meiner erfahrung nach auch ganz gut funktioniert sind salomon trailrunningschuhe wie die xa pro 3d ultra etc. habe ich mangels ordentlichem bike-fletpedal-schuh auch schon mal gemacht - und hinterher ein tränlein verdrückt weil die flats der sohle doch zugesetzt haben.  ...aber der grip war gut 
[I](...ich tu mir dann mal lieber ´nen 5.10 käufen tun)[/I]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (15. Oktober 2008)

> ziemlich geruch belästigen kann?


----------



## Bobbi (18. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage, wieso muss es immer so ein teurer Schuh zum Radfahren sein bzw. wie sieht die Sohle nach einem Jahr Flatpedal aus?
Fürs Fahrradfahren nutze ich Victory Schuhe von Deichmann für günstige 19,90euro. Die halten etwas mehr wie ein Jahr, und das bei 12 monatiger Benutzung durchweg. Nach fast einem Jahr haben die sogar den Mega Avalanche in Alpe d'Huez mitgemacht und überstanden.
Komplett naß waren die auch schon, halten aber immer noch. Wechseln muss ich die nur, weil die Sohle nach über einem Jahr Biken (Street + Freeride) von den Gewindepins der Flatpedalen beschädigt werden und kein Grip mehr aufweisen. Ansonsten bin ich aber total zufrieden mit den Schuhen. "Stinken" tun sie nach längeren Fahrten auch nicht. Somit Preis-/Leistungverhältnis gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## trauntaler (19. Oktober 2008)

Warum kaufe ich mir immer wieder VW´s und Audi´s? Wär doch besser ich kaufe mir jedes Jahr einen neuen Dacia.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## Bobbi (20. Oktober 2008)

> Zitat von trauntaler:
> Warum kaufe ich mir immer wieder VW´s und Audi´s? Wär doch besser ich kaufe mir jedes Jahr einen neuen Dacia.



Na dann erzähl mal, warum du dir immer einen VW und Audi kaufst. Bin dann mal gespannt. Ach so, nicht vergessen, der Dacia hat auch einen Motor und vier Räder! Bitte zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Zurück zur Schuhfrage, wie sehen die Sohlen der teuren Schuhe nach einem Jahr Pinkontakt aus?


----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob der Halt mit Flat´s wirklich so extrem gut ist. Ich fahre nämlich deshalb Klickies (Mallet 1), weil ich es mit normalen Schuhen (Merrell mit Vibram-Sohle, aber keine rauhe, profilierte Sohle) nicht schaffe auf Flat´s das Bike hinten hoch zubekommen.

Egal wie sehr ich es versuche, ich finde keinen Halt um das Hinterrad hochzuziehen. Entweder liegt es an der Technik und meinem persönlichen Unvermögen oder dem mangelnden Grip...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob der Halt mit Flat´s wirklich so extrem gut ist. Ich fahre nämlich deshalb Klickies (Mallet 1), weil ich es mit normalen Schuhen (Merrell mit Vibram-Sohle, aber keine rauhe, profilierte Sohle) nicht schaffe auf Flat´s das Bike hinten hoch zubekommen.
> 
> Egal wie sehr ich es versuche, ich finde keinen Halt um das Hinterrad hochzuziehen. Entweder liegt es an der Technik und meinem persönlichen Unvermögen oder dem mangelnden Grip...



Der Halt der FiveTen auf meinen 5050 Pedalen ist so krass, dass man fast wie bei Klickies an den Pedalen ziehen kann. Man kann dafür die Fussstellung während der Fahrt über Hindernisse kaum korrigieren, was manchmal nervt.
Die Sohle verschleisst praktisch nicht - im Gegensatz zu anderen Schuhen mit flacher Sohle, die nach kurzer Zeit derbe Spuren von den Pins haben (so zB die Meindl). 

Ich übe auch noch, vom Schweinehop zum Bunnyhop zu kommen....Klickies versauen die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## trauntaler (20. Oktober 2008)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Bin dann mal gespannt.



Weils funktioniert. Ich bin zuvor auch mit "normalen" Trekkingschuhen gefahren aber jetzt mit 5.10 ist das schon was anderes. Alleine die stabilere Sohle wars das Geld schon Wert und der Grip ist super, wie schon gesagt hat man so guten Halt das es schwierig ist wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt die FuÃstellung zu korregieren ohne den FuÃ vom Pedal zu nehmen.

Deine Meinung ist berechtigt, warum teuere Schuhe aber in dem Fall sind die 100â¬ gut angelegt finde ich.

MfG Stefan


----------



## berkel (20. Oktober 2008)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wieso muss es immer so ein teurer Schuh zum Radfahren sein bzw. wie sieht die Sohle nach einem Jahr Flatpedal aus?



Ich bin vorher mit Skateschuhen gefahren, die haben zwar guten Grip, die Sohle ist aber viel zu wenig steif. Da ermüdet die Fußmuskulatur besonders bei längeren Touren (habe Schuhgröße 46). Die 5.10 haben eine ausreichend steife Sohle, das Gefühl zum Pedal ist aber trotzdem noch gut. Bei meinen 5.10 hat die Sohle keinerlei Spuren von den Pins.

Mit meinen Wanderschuhen komme ich beim Biken nicht so gut zurecht, sind mir irgendwie zu klobig und das Profil der Sohle ist zu grob. Einige schwören auf den LOWA Renegade GTX Mid.



MasterAss schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob der Halt mit Flat´s wirklich so extrem gut ist. Ich fahre nämlich deshalb Klickies (Mallet 1), weil ich es mit normalen Schuhen (Merrell mit Vibram-Sohle, aber keine rauhe, profilierte Sohle) nicht schaffe auf Flat´s das Bike hinten hoch zubekommen.
> 
> Egal wie sehr ich es versuche, ich finde keinen Halt um das Hinterrad hochzuziehen. Entweder liegt es an der Technik und meinem persönlichen Unvermögen oder dem mangelnden Grip...



Das liegt an deiner Technik (bin allerdings auch nicht grad ein bunny hop Meister). Du musst den hinteren Fuß etwas nach unten drehen und nach hinten drücken, dabei mit den Armen gegen den Lenker drücken und dich so im Bike "verkeilen". Am einfachsten lässt sich das am Bordstein und später an kleinen Treppen / Stufen üben: erst das VR draufheben und dann das HR mit Anwinkeln der Beine nachziehen. Das geht besser als in der Ebene nur das HR anzuheben.

PS: Achtung Snakebitegefahr!


----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2008)

Was denn nun?  

Das mit der Technik und dem Verkeilen ist vom Prinzipher klar. Nur bekomm ich es trotzdem nicht hin, weil ich meine Schuhe keinen halt haben. Denke ich zumindest.

@ CX-Fahrer: Ich glaub ich probier es mal mit dem Monstergrip. Mal gucken wo ich günstig welche schiessen kann.


----------



## berkel (20. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Was denn nun?
> 
> Das mit der Technik und dem Verkeilen ist vom Prinzipher klar. Nur bekomm ich es trotzdem nicht hin, weil ich meine Schuhe keinen halt haben. Denke ich zumindest.



Also bei Trockenübungen habe ich auch mit normalen Schuhen keine Probleme. Liegt wohl doch an deiner Technik.


----------



## trauntaler (20. Oktober 2008)

Gerüchten zufolge sollen Leute nach ihrer ersten Fahrt mit FiveTen Schuhen beim stehenbleiben umgefallen sein weil sie nicht schnell genug von den Pedalen kamen.


----------



## kletteraffe (20. Oktober 2008)

Hab seit knapp 1,5 Jahren den Five Ten an - seitdem bin ich nicht mehr vom Pedal gerutscht und auch keine neuen Andenken am Schienbein sind dazu gekommen.

Hab die auch zum dirten an, weil ich mich einfach sicher fühl mit den Schuhe. Verschleiß hält sich sehr in Grenzen. Ich denk ich brauch auch 2009 noch keinen Neuen


----------



## Bobbi (20. Oktober 2008)

> Zitat von MasterAss:
> Das mit der Technik und dem Verkeilen ist vom Prinzipher klar. Nur bekomm ich es trotzdem nicht hin, weil ich meine Schuhe keinen halt haben. Denke ich zumindest.



Hast du es schon mit Gewindepins probiert? Da klebt der Schuh förmlich dran. Hab beim fahren teilweise Probleme meine Fußstellung zu korrigieren.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. Oktober 2008)

Lauf- und Skateschuhe habe ich auch probiert. Selbst, wenn der Grip ganz gut ist, ist die Haltbarkeit äußerst begrenzt. Außerdem ist die Sohle zu weich, was sich darin äußerte, dass meine Füße verkrampften. Oft hat man auch nur in einer Position guten Grip, sobald man den Fuss etwas versetzt, wird es rutschig.

Mit den 5.10s hatte ich niemals solche Probleme. Abnutzungserscheinungen an der Sohle lassen sich schon erkennen. Allerdings ist der Grip nachwievor super. Ich trage die Schuhe aber auch als Straßenschuhe, weil ich immer mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, sie im Herbst/ Winter gut warm halten und auch sonst sehr bequem sind.

Gute Pins sind z.B. die langen von Crankbrothers an den 5050ern (nicht die Madenschrauben). Die halten mit den Schuhen hervorragend und schaden der Sohle weniger, als die Madenschrauben. Außerdem sind sie recht stabil und reißen nicht gleich aus bei Steinkontakt.


----------



## Robsen (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

wie fallen denn die schuhe aus? habt ihr sie ne nummer größer oder kleiner oder genau gleich genommen wie die normale größe??? Wenns geht im vergleich zu adidas oder Vans slip on......bin mir nämlich sehr sehr unschlüssig von der größe.

merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (21. Oktober 2008)

Umtauschen ist bei hibike kein Ding! Ich hatte zuerst 41 und dann gegen 41,5 getauscht. Würde subjektiv sagen bestell eine halbe Nummer grösser aber mal sehen was andere dazu sagen.

MfG Stefan


----------



## MasterAss (3. November 2008)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Hast du es schon mit Gewindepins probiert? Da klebt der Schuh förmlich dran. Hab beim fahren teilweise Probleme meine Fußstellung zu korrigieren.



Um das Thema mal aufzuwärmen:
Also Hinterrad anheben mittels "verkeilen" im Stand ist auch nach mehrmaligen üben mit "normalen" Schuhen kein Problem. Mein Problem ist einfach das ich das nicht hinbekomme während der Fahrt, quasi in einem schnellen Fluss. Bei Klickies zieh mein komplettes Rad mit einer Bewegung über jedes Hinternis, genauso will ich es mit Flat´s auch. Sicher fehlt zum einen auch die Technik, doch denke ich auch, dass es an den falschen Schuhen liegt. Was meint ihr?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ...doch denke ich auch, dass es an den falschen Schuhen liegt. Was meint ihr?



Nä. 
Üben.
Ich fahr ja auch zu oft mit Klickies, das verdirbt einfach die Technik. Wenn ich öfter mit den Flats fahren würde hätte ichs sicher auch bald raus mit Bunnyhop usw .


----------



## MasterAss (4. November 2008)

Okay, aber es ist so schön einfach mit Klicks


----------



## _mike_ (4. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Um das Thema mal aufzuwärmen:
> Also Hinterrad anheben mittels "verkeilen" im Stand ist auch nach mehrmaligen üben mit "normalen" Schuhen kein Problem. Mein Problem ist einfach das ich das nicht hinbekomme während der Fahrt, quasi in einem schnellen Fluss. Bei Klickies zieh mein komplettes Rad mit einer Bewegung über jedes Hinternis, genauso will ich es mit Flat´s auch. Sicher fehlt zum einen auch die Technik, doch denke ich auch, dass es an den falschen Schuhen liegt. Was meint ihr?



Nö, ist defeinitiv ein Problem der Technik 

Hab vor ein paar Monaten auf Flats umgestellt, und der Bunnhopp klappt genau so wie vorher (also gut). Dabei ist es egal ob ich mit Hausschuhen (Crocs), Bergstiefeln oder meinen Scott AllMountain Scuhen fahre. 
Aber ich muss gestehen dass ich auch ein halbes Jahr lang geübt habe bis er mir in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist. Wenn ich richtig schnell dran bin wirds schwierig, weil der Impuls von nach hinten/oben nach vorne/HR-hoch noch nicht so leicht für mich ist. Aber da es bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit easy geht, muss ich halt weiterüben.


----------



## roterflitzer (5. November 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Nö, ist defeinitiv ein Problem der Technik
> 
> ... ein halbes Jahr lang geübt habe bis er mir in Fleisch und Blut ....ich halt weiterüben.



@masterAss:
 mit klickies wird der bunnyhop ja auch gerne "schweine hop" genannt. wohl weil es eben einfacher ist, aber eben auch nur "gezogen". 
mit nem guten flat pedal und nem guten schuh (also der grip) wird sicherlich dann auch ein wenig leichter. letztendlich ist es dann aber doch die technik die einen nach oben bringt. 
ein wenig zeit investieren und die sache läuft. ich sollte mir auch nochmal Zeit nehmen
dann frohes üben 
beste grüße vom flitzer


----------



## Ronja (5. November 2008)

was, bitte, ist nur mit diesem "Verkeilen" geimeint? ich würds auch gern kapieren


----------



## berkel (5. November 2008)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> @masterAss:
> mit klickies wird der bunnyhop ja auch gerne "schweine hop" genannt.



Wobei das eigentlich nichts mit Klickies oder Flats zu tun hat. Beim "schweine hop" zieht man Arme und Beine gleichzeitig an, während man beim richtigen bunny hop zuerst nach hinten geht und das Vorderrad hoch zieht und sich dann vom Hinterrad nach oben abdrückt, das Hinterrad nach zieht und das Bike unter dem Körper nach vorne schiebt. So kann man viel höher springen. Ich kann den richtigen bunny hop leider auch nicht. 




Ronja schrieb:


> was, bitte, ist nur mit diesem "Verkeilen" geimeint? ich würds auch gern kapieren



Wenn man keine Klickies hat muss man irgendwie eine feste Verbindung der Füße mit den Pedalen herstellen. Mit der richtigen Technik "verkeilt" man sich durch Körperspannung "im" Bike. Richtig ausgeführt funktioniert diese Technik prinzipiell auch mit Hollandradpedalen und Schlappen.

Ich versuchs nochmal zu beschreiben: Den hinteren Fuß(-spitze) ca. 30° nach unten drehen. Dann muss man "alle" Muskeln anspannen den hintern Fuß nach hinten gegen das Pedal und gleichzeitig mit den Armen gegen den Lenker drücken. Den vorderen Fuß kann man mit dem Hacken etwas nach unten drehen und nach vorne drücken. Ist etwas schwierig zu beschreiben, man muss im ganzen Körper Spannung aufbauen. Und viel üben!


----------



## Ronja (5. November 2008)

Wenn man keine Klickies hat muss man irgendwie eine feste Verbindung der Füße mit den Pedalen herstellen. Mit der richtigen Technik "verkeilt" man sich durch Körperspannung "im" Bike. Richtig ausgeführt funktioniert diese Technik prinzipiell auch mit Hollandradpedalen und Schlappen.

Ich versuchs nochmal zu beschreiben: Den hinteren Fuß(-spitze) ca. 30° nach unten drehen. Dann muss man "alle" Muskeln anspannen den hintern Fuß nach hinten gegen das Pedal und gleichzeitig mit den Armen gegen den Lenker drücken. Den vorderen Fuß kann man mit dem Hacken etwas nach unten drehen und nach vorne drücken. Ist etwas schwierig zu beschreiben, man muss im ganzen Körper Spannung aufbauen. Und viel üben! [/QUOTE]

Danke, das ist mal ne brauchbare Erklärung, ich fühl mich nur immer irritiert, weil man ja an irgendeinem Punkt den Lenker hochziehen muß, und wie geht das, wenn man dagegen drückt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (5. November 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> Danke, das ist mal ne brauchbare Erklärung, ich fühl mich nur immer irritiert, weil man ja an irgendeinem Punkt den Lenker hochziehen muß, und wie geht das, wenn man dagegen drückt?



Unglaublich, aber wahr, man kann beides gleichzeitig. 

Zum Verkeilen/Verspannen: Stell dir vor, dein Oberkörper ist der Fixpunkt und du streckst die Arme nach vorn und das hintere Bein nach hinten.


----------



## fofiman (5. November 2008)

Um diesen Druck am Lenker aufzubauen hilft es auch
 einfach den Lenker versuchen nach vorne zu drehen.


----------



## semmel94 (5. Januar 2009)

der freerider ist ein toller schuh hab ihn im produktspecial gesehen und finde ihn sper geil werde ihn mir warscheinlich auch holen weil man ihn normal auf der strasse anziehen kann und er einfach geiler aussieht als der sam hill oder andere five ten's ich fahr nicht so downhill deswegen kommt der schuh wie gerufen

ich brauch ihn


----------



## checkb (5. Januar 2009)

> und wie geht das, wenn man dagegen drückt?



Einfach üben, üben, üben und nochmal üben. Und irgendwann geht es von alleine.







Komme einfach zur BROCKEN-ROCKEN Bunny Hopp WM 2010 da siehst du es perfekt. 

Und jetzt wieder Schuhe...

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2009)

semmel94 schrieb:


> der freerider ist ein toller schuh hab ihn im produktspecial gesehen und finde ihn sper geil werde ihn mir warscheinlich auch holen weil man ihn normal auf der strasse anziehen kann und er einfach geiler aussieht als der sam hill oder andere five ten's ich fahr nicht so downhill deswegen kommt der schuh wie gerufen
> *
> ich brauch ihn*



Dreimal laut aufsagen mit dieser Seufzer-Climax am Ende bitte.



Wie wärs mit dem SH-AM40 ?

Vibramsohle klingt gut.


----------



## zwops (21. Februar 2009)

um das ganze mal zum abschluss zu bringen (weil ich die diskussion ja auch eröffnet habe)
...ich hab jetzt seit 10 tagen einen five ten impact und möchte keinen anderen schuh mehr auf flats fahren....einfach geiler grip eines optisch sehr robusten schuhs! 
sohlentechnisch steht für mich auf jeden fall fest, dass ich mir auch den freeride holen werde, wenn er denn irgendwann mal erhältlich ist (zumindest stand er bei hibike erst mit einem zukünftigen lieferzeitpunkt drin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Infernal (5. März 2009)

ach, hat der freeride etwa eine andere sohle als der impact... dann wäre der schuh für mich schon gestorben

mfg alex


----------



## bAd_taSte (8. März 2009)

Hallo,

kann denn mal einer von den 5.10-Besitzern mal ein Foto von der Sohle machen? Mich interessiert, wie die nach einem Jahr Dauergebrauch auf (Gewinde-)Pins aussehen.

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## kroiterfee (10. März 2009)

mich auch. meine nike air whistler sind von kratern und tiefen löchern übersät.


----------



## Johann3s (10. März 2009)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann denn mal einer von den 5.10-Besitzern mal ein Foto von der Sohle machen? Mich interessiert, wie die nach einem Jahr Dauergebrauch auf (Gewinde-)Pins aussehen.
> 
> ...


vor ein paar wochen hab ich hier mal über die schuhe was gepostet + bilder (die bilder wurden vor der ersten fahrt gemacht)

ich hab meine freeride'09 bei hibike nach ca. 2 1/2 wochen bekommen. 


laut "mountainbike" sind fiveten schuhe nicht besonders wasserdicht und der grip ist nach einem jahr noch so gut wie genauso wie am ersten tag. 

kann die schuhe weiterempfehlen.


----------



## kindergartenkin (9. Mai 2009)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Five Ten Freerider gemacht ?


----------



## speedos (9. Mai 2009)

Da ich auch auf der Suche nach nen ordentlichen Schuh für Flatpedale bin, würde mich auch mal die Haltbarkeit der Five Ten interessieren.

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Belüftung bei solchen Schuhen aus?! Die meißten Modelle sehen nicht so aus, als wenn die Füße genug belüftet werden. Der Freerider hat ja vorne etwas Meshgewebe, aber ob das ausreicht, um die Füße zu belüften...

Bei den Pedalen bin ich mir auch noch unschlüßig, wollte zuerst unbedingt die Wellgo Ti Mg haben. Das Gewicht ist ja wirklich unschlagbar!!! Aber der Werkstoff Magnesium überzeugt mich nach langer Überlegung nicht doch so wirklich...
Sind die NC-17 Sudpin 3 eine vernünftige Alternative?

Grüße Sascha


----------



## berkel (9. Mai 2009)

@speedos

Ich fahre den Impact2low. Der ist außen aus Leder gefertigt und hat innen eine dicke Polsterung. Die Belüftung ist damit natürlich sich so gut wie bei einem leichten Laufschuh. Ich find es aber auch im Sommer nicht besonders unangenehm.

Für micht ist es der perfekte Schuh für Flats. Sehr griffige, flache und nicht zu stark profilierte Sohle, die genau die richtige Steifigkeit hat (nicht zu weich für gute Unterstützung des Fußes, aber nicht zu hart um genug Gefühl zum Pedal zu haben).


Ich hatte die Wellgo MG-1. Das Magnesium ist an sich kein Problem, aber die Pins (Gewindestifte) sind von oben eingeschraubt und wenn man mit den Pins an Felsen anschlägt bzw. hängen bleibt, reißt es schnell mal den Pin samt Gewinde aus dem Pedalkörper. Auch hatten die Gleitlager (innen, außen sind Rillenkugellager) bei meinen Pedalen etwas Spiel, das man nicht einstellen kann.
Fahre jetzt die Sudpin III und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit, aber noch nicht so viel gefahren. Die Pedale sind schön flach, nur die Standfläche könnte etwas größer/breiter sein.


----------



## sackstand (11. Mai 2009)

hab jetzt auch die Freerider zuhause (Schwarz Weiß) ansich sind sie total Geil, leider sind sie mir eine Nummer zu klein  wenn jemand Interesse hat.
Zur Not schicke ich sie zurück. Sie sind in Größe 42 (UK8)


----------



## MrFaker (11. Mai 2009)

sackstand schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch die Freerider zuhause (Schwarz Weiß) ansich sind sie total Geil, leider sind sie mir eine Nummer zu klein  wenn jemand Interesse hat.
> Zur Not schicke ich sie zurück. Sie sind in Größe 42 (UK8)



genau deswegen bin ich probe anziehen gegangen, ich hätte mir auch 42 bestellt (fußlänge 27cm, laut tabelle), ich habe sogar nur 26,5cm, der schuh hätte nicht angenehm gepasst 

lg chris


----------



## sackstand (12. Mai 2009)

das wollte/würde ich auch gern. aber in diesem großen haufen Schutt, namens BERLIN hat kein Laden diese Schuhe.. oder würde sie Bestellen wollen :/. ich Hatte schonmal schuhe von Five Ten, in 42 und die hatten gepasst, da dachte ich das es auch diesmal sitzt :/.

naja ich werde sie die Tage zurück schicken *schnief*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerd (12. Mai 2009)

Heißt das, zu der Angabe in der Tabelle von Hibike noch 1cm dazu addieren, damit die Größe passt?


----------



## black soul (12. Mai 2009)

Nerd schrieb:


> Heißt das, zu der Angabe in der Tabelle von Hibike noch 1cm dazu addieren, damit die Größe passt?




net ganz,wenn du schuhgrösse 42/43 hats kannste gerne mal bei mir probieren.
der schuh selber ist absolut top. 1,5 jahre dauereinsatz,kaum verschleiss an der sohle.

gruss


----------



## bAd_taSte (12. Mai 2009)

Grüße,



black soul schrieb:


> der schuh selber ist absolut top. 1,5 jahre dauereinsatz,kaum verschleiss an der sohle.



Könntest Du davon bitte mal ein Foto der Sohlen hier einstellen und beschreiben, was dein Dauereinsatz so war?

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## MrFaker (12. Mai 2009)

Nerd schrieb:


> Heißt das, zu der Angabe in der Tabelle von Hibike noch 1cm dazu addieren, damit die Größe passt?



in meinem fall ja, konnte mit dieser CM angabe absolut nichts anfangen

habe bei nike schuhen ~44, sitzt wie der Five Ten dann in 43

was hast du für ne größe?

lg chris


----------



## Nerd (12. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> in meinem fall ja, konnte mit dieser CM angabe absolut nichts anfangen
> 
> habe bei nike schuhen ~44, sitzt wie der Five Ten dann in 43
> 
> ...



Hmmh, versteh ich jetzt nicht.
Du meinst die Five Ten in 43 sind so groß wie die Nike in 44?

Die Angabe in der Tabelle bezieht sich auf die Innensohlenlänge von Schuhen die passen (nicht auf die Länge des Fußes!). 
Hier liege ich bei meinen Schuhen, die ich als angenehm empfinde, zwischen 28-28,5cm, also Größe 44-44,5. Mein Fuß selbst ist nur 26,5cm lang, aber eher breit.

Welche Größe würdest Du / Ihr dann empfehlen?
Im Voraus schon mal Danke für die Beratung!


----------



## Tom Servo (13. Mai 2009)

Hab meine Impact 2 bekommen. Ich hatte diese Online bestellt und auf gut Glück gehofft, dass meine Maße von meinen Adidas Laufschuhen passen (Gr. 44). Tun sie zum Glück auch. Freiheit vor'm grossen Zeh ist dieselbe, der Schuh ist nur ein bisschen breiter.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, habe aber trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen, bevor ich einen Five Ten Schuh bestellen werden.

Ich war vor 2 Wochen auf einem Fahrtechnikkurs im Bikepark in Lac Blanc bei Stefan Herrman (MTB-Akademie). Da bin ich auf den Geschmack von Bikepark und Flatpedale gekommen. Den "Schweinehopp" konnte ich schon vorher. Jetzt allerdings auf "Bunny Hopp" umzulernen fällt schwer. Aber im technisch steilen Gelände ist es doch wesentlich sicherer auf Flatts als auf Klickies.

Bei Five Ten sprechen mich verschiedene Modelle an, die alle Vor- und Nachteile haben.

*Freerider*: Vorteile: nicht so wuchtig, schick. Damit könnte man sogar in die Arbeit gehen. Nachteile: Kein Knöchelschutz, Schnürsenkel baumeln in der Gegend rum.
*Karver*: Vorteile: Knöchelschutz auf der Innenseite, Schnürsenkel baumeln nicht in der Gegend rum.
Nachteile: Wuchtig und rot Farbe.
*Sam Hill/Signature*: Vorteile: etwas weniger wuchtig Nachteile: Kein Knöchelschutz, Schnürsenkel baumeln in der Gegend rum.

Welchen soll ich da nur nehmen???

Bezüglich der Grösse. Ich habe normal bei meinen Strassenschuhen Grösse 44. Mein Fuss ist eher breit. Sowie ich das verstanden habe, sollte mir dann 44 bei Five Ten passen???

Mein Händler könnte auch 2 bestellen und die die nicht passen, kann er dann zurückschicken. Soll ich dann 44 und 44.5 bestellen? oder 43.5 und 44???


----------



## b00m (22. Mai 2009)

_Ich hab Karver bestellt. Warum?
Genau aus den von dir genannten Gründen, wenn ich nen 100%-Bikeschuh will, dann will ich keine Schnürsenkel die nerven und Knöchelschutzt damit die Knöchel ruhe haben. Fertig aus. Da scheiss ich aufs Rot und den Bulligen-Look. _


----------



## Nerd (22. Mai 2009)

@nicki: Naja, was die Features des Schuhs angeht musst du schon selbst die Entscheidung treffen, was dir wichtig ist. 
Ich persönlich hatte noch nie Probleme mit baumelnden Schnürsenkeln (kann man ja kürzen) oder angeschlagenen Knöcheln. Mit ausgesprochen hässlichen Schuhen hingegen schon...

Zur Größe kann ich sagen: mein Fuß ist 26,5cm lang, eher etwas breiter, bei Sportschuhen/Sneakern trage ich Größe 44 bzw. 28.0-28.5, und habe mir vorhin die Freerider beim Händler vor Ort in 44 geholt. 
Testfahrt erfolgt jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mir vor anderthalb Jahren die hohen Impact 2 gekauft. Leider reißt langsam die Sohle ein und deshalb habe ich mir die Karver angeschafft.
FiveTen hat die Garantie abgelehnt, weil die Sohle angeblich durch einen spitzen Stein beschädigt wurde. Imho sehr armselige Begründung, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Schuh für den Stand auf extrem spitzen Metallpins hergestellt wird.


Hauptgrund für die Anschaffung des Karvers waren die Lasche, der Knöchelschutz und weniger warme Knöchel.
Der Vorteil der Lasche hat sich mir jedoch nicht wirklich offenbart. Dreck und Wasser kommen genauso schnell in den Schuh wie ohne Lasche. Dafür ist die Belüftung aber schlechter und der Schuh trocknet unterwegs langsamer. Die Schnürsenkel bekommt man auch ohne Lasche sehr gut fixiert. Hatte damit nie Probleme. Der Knöchelschutz innen mag etwas bringen, aber außen fehlt er halt. Außerdem fehlt das sichere Gefühl des Stiefels, bei beinahe identischem Gewicht.

Fazit: Entweder den normalen oder den hohen Schuh. Ich würde mir eher wieder den hohen kaufen. Der Karver bietet nicht wirklich sinnvolle Neuerungen, allenfalls kosmetische.


----------



## speedos (24. Mai 2009)

Hab jetzt endlich auch nen Shop gefunden, der Five Ten Schuhe hat...
Hab mich in den Imapct low verguckt, aber bin mir mit der Größe noch unschlüßig...
Von sämtlichen Modellen gab es leider keinen neuen 45er und der getragene vom Händler war mir schon fast zu weit. Bei der neuen 44,5er Größe bin ich im Ausfallschritt nach vorne ganz leicht mit dem Großen Zeh gegen die Innenwand gestoßen. War aber nicht unangenehm, da der Schuh vorne ja sehr breit ist und die Zehen genug platz haben, sich im Schuh auszubreiten. Im Stand hab ich gute 0,5 cm Luft vorne. Soweit ich das fhlen konnte, da der Schuh noch sehr hart war an der Gummierung vorne.
Was ist denn die bessere Wahl zun biken? Lange bergabpassagen hab ich eigentlich nicht vor damit zu gehen. Wo der kleinere vorne unangenehm drücken könnte.
Der Fersenhalt ist nämlich im 44,5er perfekt.


----------



## blacklord (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte von Klickies auf Platformpedalen umsteigen und mir dafür die 5.10 Freerider anschaffen. Nun wiess ich aber nicht so genau welche grösse ich nehmen muss. 
Meine Fusslänge ist ca 26 cm und momentan fahre ich einen Shimano SH-MP 66 in der Grösse 44 und der ist mir etwas zu gross.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Phil (24. Juni 2009)

Hätten hier einige Leute Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung ?


----------



## robby (25. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen,

will auch von Plattform-Clickies auf Plattformpedalen wechseln.
Habe mit den Impact Hight gekauft. IMHO fallen die Fiveten von der Größe her normal aus, meine 42.5 passen perfekt (habe einen breiten Fuß). Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die ersten Fahrten...

Gruß, Robert


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2009)

...hab den five ten seit ein pa ar tagen .sitzen in gr.40 gut (habe bei normalen schuhen 39),sind leicht und bequem . grip is echt höllisch - wie festgeklebt . bin bisweilen noch kein schwieriges gelände gefahren , nur normale wege und trails ... werde aber wegen fuss stellung am we mal ruppigeres terrain fahren , um zu sehen , wie es mit dem korrigieren der fuss stellung ist ....
alles in allem bin ich extrem zufrieden , zum al ich nur 30 euronen für einen fast neuen high impact gelöhnt hab .. glück muss man haben !! )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loods (22. Juli 2009)

Habe jetzt auch den 5.10 Freerider, hier meine Eckdaten falls es jemandem bei der Größenwahl hilft:

Fußlänge 29 cm
Schuhgröße 46

Die Größe passt zum Glück genau, leider kann ich noch keine Erfahrungen weitergeben, weil Schultereckgelenksprengung... 
Achja, der Versand von bike-mailorder.de war sehr gut, am Sonntag mit Vorkasse gekauft, direkt online überwiesen, und Mittwoch schon hier, schneller gehts nicht. Leider habe ich keine Bestätigungsmails für Zahlungseingang oder Versandbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## pommes5 (22. Juli 2009)

Wie halten eure Freerider denn so? Meine sind erst wenige Wochen alt und sehen an der Sohlenkante schon so aus.

Montags-Schuh?


----------



## checkb (22. Juli 2009)

Meine sehen genauso aus, totaler Schrott. Müssen noch bis Oktober halten und gehen dann zurück.

checkb

PS: Sind jedoch sehr bequem.


----------



## pommes5 (23. Juli 2009)

Kann echt nicht sein. Hab die Schuhe Mitte Juni gekauft und bin "nur" Tourenfahrer. Hab meinem Händler die Bilder geschickt. Mal sehen was er dazu meint.


----------



## berkel (23. Juli 2009)

Bei den Impact Modellen gibt es die Probleme nicht. Entgegen der Beschreibung sieht der "Freerider" für mich auch nicht nach einem Bikeschuh aus, ist eher ein Freizeitschuh.


----------



## Loods (23. Juli 2009)

Puh, wenn ich das hier so sehe überlege ich mir doch stark meinen Freerider wieder zurückgehen zu lassen, so lange er noch unbenutzt ist, und mir die Impact Low zu holen. Im Preis tut sich da ja nichts.
Sind die Impact Schuhe viel klobiger am Fuß oder stört das gar nicht? Eigentlich mag ich so bullige Schuhe nicht so gern, aber wenn die länger halten, dann geht natürlich Qualität vor Aussehen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Juli 2009)

Also, ich find an die Seite geklebte Gummiplatten jetzt auch etwas unglücklich, aber bei  mir hält es bisher.
Das da oben ist aber ein Grund zur retoure. Ich hab mir den als leichte Alternative zum impact low bestellt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Grip steht den Großen in nix nach. Sohle ist steif genug, mit da sind die ILow schon schlecht zum gehen.
Pins merkt man auch bei sprüngen nicht, SOhle ist zum Glück dünner als beim ILow, da lohnen sich auch flachere Pedale. Wiegt 250g weniger. Durchlüftun ist gut, da merkt man immer ein laues Lüftchen umme Füße. Wasser kommt schneller durch als bei den Low. Ist eigentlich ziemlich das was ich gesucht und erwartet hab. Ein leichter Schuh mit viel Grip ohne gleich einen Buffalo an den Füßen zu haben, den man auch mal so im ALltag tragen kann. Die Konstruktion der Seitenwand wird bei einigen nicht halten, aber die Verabeitung und die Materialien sind Top, da hab ich schon wilderes bei Adidas Nike und co gesehen.


----------



## pommes5 (23. Juli 2009)

Klobiger finde ich den impact gar nicht mal unbedingt. Das sieht auf den Bildern bedeutend dramatischer aus, als es eigentlich ist. Aber er ist eben doch merklich schwerer. (siehe oben)


----------



## pommes5 (23. Juli 2009)

So, Reklamation hat mein Händler bei fiveten schon durch. Schicke die Schuhe heute ein und krieg ein Paar Impact 2 Low dafür. Er sagte auch, die Sohle sei bei dem Impact robuster.

Die Schuhe meiner Frau fangen auch schon an, eine kleine Stelle sei aber noch kein Reklamationsgrund. Noch was fahren und dann umtauschen falls das auch schlimmer wird (damit ist ja zu rechnen) sagte er.

Wenn die Reklamationsabwicklung jetzt auch noch so unproblematisch läuft, dann kann ich bikeworld-24.de wirklich empfehlen. Der Kontakt zu ihm und auch seine Kontaktaufnahme zu fiveten ging jedenfalls schonmal super fix. Gestern abend Bilder gemailt, heute morgen Antwort, Ersatzschuh kommt jetzt aus dem Hauptlager in Belgien und ist voraussichtlich Mitte nächster Woche bei mir.

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## jan84 (23. Juli 2009)

Bin den Impact jetzt ein Paar Touren gefahren und muss sagen bin mit dem Grip äußerst zufrieden, viel besser als ich erwartet hätte. Fahre die Flatpedale (Wellgo MG1) im Wechsel mit recht stramm eingestellten SPD-Klicks und hatte auf ruppigen Strecken bergab mit anderen Schuhen immer Probleme auf dem Pedal zu bleiben, der Impact klebt wirklich förmlich. Lag am Anfang auch einmal auf der Schnauze weil ich durch die Klicks das rausdrehen des Fußes aus dem Pedal gewöhnt war, was nichtmehr funktioniert hat (und ich noch keinen Kaffee hatte ). 
Außerdem ist man zufuß bequem unterwegs und die Füße bleiben ziemlich lang trocken . Bei langen Touren (>5 Stunden Fahrzeit) auch keine Probleme mit Krämpfen in den Füßen oÄ => ziemlich steife Sohle. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (23. Juli 2009)

Fahre nun die Karver in Kombination mit Tioga Pedalen. Den guten Grip brauch ich nicht erwähnen. Ausreichend steife Sohle für Kraftübertragung. Knöchelschutz innen ist gut; aussen brauch ich keinen. Hab die Schuhe neu und ungetragen ausgiebig imprägniert. Letzten Samstag FR-Tour im strömenden Regen, Abdeckung über die Schnürung sorgfältig angeklettet, Füsse blieben bis zum Schluss trocken. Gut. 
Die Fersenkappe muss ich noch etwas auf meine Füsse einlaufen, ansonsten passen die Schuhe bequem auf meine Füsse mit eher breitem Ballen, schmaler Ferse und normalhohem Rist.

Gruss Pat


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Juli 2009)

> Die Fersenkappe muss ich noch etwas auf meine Füsse einlaufen,



Dafür müßtest du schon ne Pilgerwanderung unternehemn, irgendwie nutzt sich da nix ab.


----------



## sylantkilla (23. Juli 2009)

pat schrieb:


> Fahre nun die Karver in Kombination mit Tioga Pedalen. Den guten Grip brauch ich nicht erwähnen. Ausreichend steife Sohle für Kraftübertragung. Knöchelschutz innen ist gut; aussen brauch ich keinen. Hab die Schuhe neu und ungetragen ausgiebig imprägniert. Letzten Samstag FR-Tour im strömenden Regen, Abdeckung über die Schnürung sorgfältig angeklettet, Füsse blieben bis zum Schluss trocken. Gut.
> Die Fersenkappe muss ich noch etwas auf meine Füsse einlaufen, ansonsten passen die Schuhe bequem auf meine Füsse mit eher breitem Ballen, schmaler Ferse und normalhohem Rist.
> 
> Gruss Pat




Also ich habe meine Karver nach nem Ausritt letztes Wochenende mit'm Schlauch abgespült um den Dreck weg zu bekommen und da sind meine Füße auch trocken geblieben.
Imprägniert habe ich die Schuhe nicht - die scheinen also schon von Haus aus relativ gut gegen Wasser geschützt zu sein.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habe seit 3 Wochen den Impact 2 Low, sehr genialer Schuh, Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## Phil (23. Juli 2009)

pat schrieb:


> Fahre nun die Karver in Kombination mit Tioga Pedalen. Den guten Grip brauch ich nicht erwähnen. Ausreichend steife Sohle für Kraftübertragung. Knöchelschutz innen ist gut; aussen brauch ich keinen. Hab die Schuhe neu und ungetragen ausgiebig imprägniert. Letzten Samstag FR-Tour im strömenden Regen, Abdeckung über die Schnürung sorgfältig angeklettet, Füsse blieben bis zum Schluss trocken. Gut.
> Die Fersenkappe muss ich noch etwas auf meine Füsse einlaufen, ansonsten passen die Schuhe bequem auf meine Füsse mit eher breitem Ballen, schmaler Ferse und normalhohem Rist.
> 
> Gruss Pat



Kannst du den mal wiegen ? 

Und die anderen bitte Gewichte vom Freerider + 2low posten !


----------



## sylantkilla (23. Juli 2009)

Hab meine Karver gerade mal in Größe 42 gewogen - 1160g

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Phil (23. Juli 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Hab meine Karver gerade mal in Größe 42 gewogen - 1160g
> 
> MfG
> 
> Sylantkilla



Sehr gut, jetzt fehlen halt nur noch Vergleichswerte


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Juli 2009)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/419365]
	
[/URL]





Impact 2 Low 44,5 -1130g
Freerider 44   - 915g


----------



## Phil (23. Juli 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Impact 2 Low 44,5 -1130g
> Freerider 44   - 915g



Kannst du beiden gegenüber stellen ? Also Vor-und Nachteile jeweils.

Aktuell häng ich am 2Low, denke das is immer noch "der beste"!

Wie fällt die Größe bei dir aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Juli 2009)

Der/die/das Beste gibts nicht..
 Die haben beide ihre Berechtigung.
Gummi iist das Selbe (steahlth S1), Proviel ist bei dem Low 2 Impact etwas abgerundet, beim Freerider kantig. Gibts sich im beides nichts. Im Sinne des britischen Understatements ist Grip ausreichend vorhanden.

Steifigkeit der Sohle ist beim L2I höher, aber auch der Freerider krümt sich nicht ums Pedal. reicht also auch, der freerider ist beim gehen halt etwas komfortabler.

Durchlüftung ist beim L2I nicht so gut, aber man kann damit auch im Sommer fahren, wenns denn sein muß. Da ist der Fr schon luftig gegen.

L2I ist besser gepolstert, siehe Knöchelbereich. Ist aber noch nicht ganz so schützend wie der L2High. Muß man selbst wissen ob man es unbedingt braucht. Der freerider ist da etwas schmaler, taugt aber noch und läßt dem Fuß etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.

Obermaterial ist beim L2I etwas unempfindlicher gegen z.B. Pedale, da das Gummi so hoch gezogen ist. Dadurch und die Lederanteile, ist das Ding recht gut bei Nässe, der Karver hat da aber immer die Nase vorn. Freerider ist halt Luft/Wasser durchlässiger.

Sohle: die ist durch mehr Matarial beim L2I seeehr hoch. Finde ich etwas störend. Da muß man gar nicht erst mit niedrig bauenden Pedalen anfangen, das ist etwas kippelig.
Beim Freerider hätte man durch die ausreichende Steifigkeit mM. sogar noch mehr weglassen können, ist aber schon sehr angenehm. Durch die flache "Seitengummiblende" beim Fr kriegt man ganz fix den Fuß positioniert. Der L2I hat da ja an der Seite noch mächtig viel Fleisch, da wird es bei mir (SudpinIII) etwas eng. Da hatte man mit den breiteren Tioga Sf Mx Pro mehr Spielraum.

Die größe fällt bei fiveten recht genau aus (HiBike Fußlängentabelle hilft). Hab halt die L2I in 44,5 und die Fr in 44. Das paßt, weil die L2I recht dick gepolstert sind. Da rutscht nix, und man kann im Winter trotzdem auch mal mit dicken Socken raus. Der freerider ist halt jetzt auch mein Alltagsschuh (vorher adidas samba 820g, null grip, miese Quali) und ist auch halt auf langen Touren echt praktisch. die gehen auch mit dem L2I, nur nimmt man da recht viele Eigenschaften mit, die man unter Umständen nicht braucht, na gut, vielleicht im Winter. Und ja , der Low Impact ist so klobig, wie er auf dem Bild rüber kommt.


----------



## sylantkilla (23. Juli 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ...Im Sinne des britischen Understatements...



Wie kommst du auf britisches Unterstatement?

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Juli 2009)

Das bezieht sich auf "ausreichend". Was so ungefähr die Antwort ist wenn man einen einen Rolls Royce Besitzer nach den PS seines Autos fragt. Absolute Aussagen sind da unnötig, weils eh recht Stark ist. Bei fiveten weiß auch jeder, das der Grip richtig gut ist.

ausreichend = "reicht aus" (mehr geht nicht oder ist unnötig) und nicht ausreichend gleich Note 4.


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2009)

Understatement (Untertreibung, AbschwÃ¤chung)
AbschwÃ¤chung einer Aussage 

Eine Aussage wird absichtlich abgeschwÃ¤cht, entweder um Ironie zu erzeugen oder aus GrÃ¼nden der HÃ¶flichkeit.

Beachte, dass dieses Stilmittel im Englischen (vor allem im brit. Eng.) auch in Alltagssituationen hÃ¤ufig zur Anwendung kommt.

Beispiele:

- I know a little about running a company. (Dies kÃ¶nnte z.B. ein erfolgreicher GeschÃ¤ftsmann bescheiden sagen.) 
- I think we have slightly different opinions on this topic. (statt: I donât agree with you at all.) 
- Grip ist ausreichend vorhanden. 

Gegenteil: â Hyperbole (Hyperbel)


----------



## sylantkilla (23. Juli 2009)

Was mit Understatement gemeint ist das weiß ich wohl - nur warum britisch?
Weil die Briten das gerne so praktizieren oder wie?

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Juli 2009)

Das könnte, unter Umständen, sicherlich damit zusammenhängen.



dubbel schrieb:


> Beachte, dass dieses Stilmittel im Englischen (vor allem im brit. Eng.) auch in Alltagssituationen häufig zur Anwendung kommt.
> (Hyperbel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil (2. August 2009)

Hab mir jetzt den 2low als Sam Hill Edition bestellt.Mal schaun ob er passt und meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. August 2009)

apropo passen:

hat jemand den impact in größe 11?
falls ja wie lange ist der Fuß dem diese Größe passt?

falls das schon auf den vorherigen seiten steht - sorry, bin zu faul zu lesen...


----------



## KaiservonChina (4. August 2009)

sagt mal, weiß jemand, woher ich den five-ten impact LOW in Größe 48 schnell herbekomme? Also genauer gesagt, wisst ihr einen Shop, der die auf Lager hat?

Danke euch und Grüße


----------



## pommes5 (5. August 2009)

Ruf mal Uwe von fahrrad-terminal24.de an. Meine waren nicht auf Lager, aber nach nur einer Woche bei mir. Flott der Mann.

Meine I2L müssten heute eintreffen laut Tracking, dann ist die Reklamation meiner Freeride soweit auch durch. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich im Vergleich machen.


----------



## KaiservonChina (5. August 2009)

- bei Uwe hab ich eigentlich ne Bestellung laufen, aber er hat mir mitgeteilt, dass vor September in meiner Größe da wegen Lieferengpässen seitens five-ten nicht zu rechnen ist. Deswegen war auch die Idee, ob die jemand vlt. auf Lager hat.

Aber ich lass es wohl einfach dort weiterlaufen, ist echt superlocker der Kerl 

Dank dir und Grüße


----------



## Phil (11. August 2009)




----------



## hako1800 (12. September 2009)

Für mich die beste Kombie URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/465321]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## hako1800 (12. September 2009)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/231886]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Brook (24. Februar 2010)

Hat einer vielleicht noch ein paar "Five Ten Natan Rennie high II von 2008" in 47 zu verkaufen  ..... bitte bitte ......


----------



## Fantoum (24. Februar 2010)

kennt jemand ladengeschäfte, die fiveten schuhe führen? ich würde die shcon sehr gerne mal anprobieren bevor ich sie kaufe.
Im Raum Köln/Aachen müsste es die doch irgendwo geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias1982 (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/

habe dort gestern noch ein paar prall gefüllte Regale mit fiveten Schuhen gesehen.


----------



## Fantoum (24. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank! dann werd ich da doch bald mal vorbei schauen..


----------



## Crak (27. Februar 2010)

fahre zur zeit die impact...seit ungefähr 3 jahren...nun neue gekauft. Wollte aber mal wissen, ob die freerider wohl genauso gut sind. Ob man die auch für Downhill race nehmen kann?


----------



## pommes5 (1. März 2010)

Das Material der Sohle ist wohl identisch, aber vom Knöchelschutz kann man beim Freeride Modell wohl nicht wirklich sprechen.


----------



## HeavyMG (9. März 2010)

vorsicht mit der größentabelle!
laut der tabelle hätte ich größe 42 gebraucht...
da ich eigentlich größe 44 hab und mir nicht vorstellen konnte das die so riesig ausfallen hab ich den freerider in 44 bestellt... passt!


----------



## M.C (9. März 2010)

Bei den "SamHill" habe ich 42,5 und die passen gerade noch.
Den Freeride habe ich auch in der Größe bestellt und die waren ums "Ors.. le..en" zu klein.
Am Montag habe ich sie auf 43er umgetauscht.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## osterwolf (12. März 2010)

weiß jemand, wo man die im raum frankfurt anprobieren kann?
der dealer locator auf der homepage zeigt nur amerika an...

gruß


----------



## scylla (12. März 2010)

Nix leichter als das: Schau mal bei Hibike im Ladengeschäft vorbei. Das ist in Kronberg, also einen Katzensprung von Frankfurt entfernt.


----------



## habbadu (14. März 2010)

Größe Five Ten Freerider

Seit mehreren Jahren fahre ich den Impact - ganz normal in meiner Größe 46, passte immer - egal welcher.
Beim Freerider sieht das leider ganz anders aus: Gr. 46 bestellt, zu klein, dann gegen 47 umgetauscht. Der Gr. 47 ist ebenfalls zu klein und fühlte sich subjektiv genauso klein wie der 46er an
Kann jemand das Problem/den Eindruck bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (14. März 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> Kann jemand das Problem/den Eindruck bestätigen?



Schau mal drei Posts oberhalb 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## scylla (14. März 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass der Freerider fällt ein bisschen kleiner ausfällt.

Impact: Größe 38
Freerider: Größe 39

Edit: "normale" Schuhgröße auch zwischen 38 und 39 je nach Hersteller


----------



## M.C (14. März 2010)

Impact "SamHill" 42,5
Freeride 43



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Hanussen (14. März 2010)

Wäre hilfreich, wenn ihr noch jeweils eure "normale" Schuhgröße dazu schreiben würdet.


----------



## M.C (14. März 2010)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Wäre hilfreich, wenn ihr noch jeweils eure "normale" Schuhgröße dazu schreiben würdet.




Was ist schon normal?

Bei jeder Schuhmarke fällt die Größe unterschiedlich aus.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Hanussen (14. März 2010)

Normal = Durchschnitt? Ich laufe immer in der gleichen Schuhgröße rum und das passt im Großen und Ganzen. Aber wenn ihr hier Größenangaben postet, dann sollte irgendeine Referenz dazugeschrieben werden. Also jeder hat doch wohl eine Schuhgröße, an der er sich orientiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (14. März 2010)

Meine Schuhe pendeln immer zwischen 42 und 44!
(Mein rechter Zeh ist ja auch fast eine Nummer größer als der linke )


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Tom Servo (14. März 2010)

43 in Nike Laufschuhe, 44 in Impact 2 Lows.


----------



## Brook (14. März 2010)

Will kein Blödsinn schreiben - aber vielleicht macht auch noch der PREIS und wo gekauft Sinn, insofern der Preis gut war


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. März 2010)

Eigentliche Schuhgrösse 43 / 43,5. Impact High in 44 bestellt, passt perfekt.
Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## M.C (14. März 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Will kein Blödsinn schreiben - aber vielleicht macht auch noch der PREIS und wo gekauft Sinn, insofern der Preis gut war





Bei "CRC" um  77.-


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## cub-er (14. März 2010)

Gebe auch noch meinen Senf dazu:
Habe nromal Größe 46. Laut HiBike-Liste sollte der Freerider 45 passen. Habe 45 und 46 bestellt, beide wieder (problemlos) zurückgeschickt  da zu klein. Größe 47 passt. Fazit: Größentabelle von HiBike stimmt in diesem Fall nicht.
Der Freerider fällt eher klein aus.
Gruß
Cub-er


----------



## MrFaker (14. März 2010)

M.C schrieb:


> Bei den "SamHill" habe ich 42,5 und die passen gerade noch.
> Den Freeride habe ich auch in der Größe bestellt und die waren ums "Ors.. le..en" zu klein.
> Am Montag habe ich sie auf 43er umgetauscht.
> 
> ...



ich habe bei impact sam hill 43 (tick zu groß)
bei den freeridern auch 43 und dann fast zu klein 

lg chris


----------



## Hanussen (15. März 2010)

Sollte man die Freerider also recht genau eine Nummer größer kaufen?!

Habe normalerweise Größe 42 (wie gesagt, eigentlich in so ziemlich allen Schuhen bisher). Blöd nur, dass bei chainreactioncycles 43 ausverkauft ist... vielleicht mal mit 42,5 probieren?!


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2010)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Sollte man die Freerider also recht genau eine Nummer größer kaufen?!
> 
> Habe normalerweise Größe 42 (wie gesagt, eigentlich in so ziemlich allen Schuhen bisher). Blöd nur, dass bei chainreactioncycles 43 ausverkauft ist... vielleicht mal mit 42,5 probieren?!



bei mir hat er in 42,5 gedrückt, habe auch oft 42 in "normalen" schuhen

43 war bei einigen eine zeitlang ausverkauft, hat schon seine gründe 

lg chris


----------



## Korfu (15. März 2010)

Hatte mir auch die 5/10 Sam Hill zugelegt nur leider waren sie in 46 zu klein und in 47 viel zu groß
Jetzt habe ich mir die neuen Shimano Schuhe http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31537 gekauft und die passen in 46 perfekt
Normale Schuhgröße 45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (15. März 2010)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> bei mir hat er in 42,5 gedrückt, habe auch oft 42 in "normalen" schuhen
> 
> 43 war bei einigen eine zeitlang ausverkauft, hat schon seine gründe
> 
> lg chris




Danke. Das hilft mir weiter. Also werd ich wohl oder übel auf Größe 43 warten müssen.

Kennt noch jemand einen Onlineshop, wo es die Schuhe günstig gibt (43, grau)? Bei chainreactioncycles kosten die ja 77 Euro. Alle anderen Shops, die ich gefunden hab, verlangen 99 dafür - das bin ich nicht bereit auszugeben.

Die Shimano hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf. Finde die allerdings letztendlich optisch nicht wirklich alltagstauglich.


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2010)

wenn sie dir 98,-- wert sind 

lg chris


----------



## Hanussen (15. März 2010)

Ganz nebenbei habe ich gerade von chainreactioncycles Antwort auf eine E-Mail erhalten... in Sachen Größe:

"Die Schuhe fallen der Größe entsprechend aus, sind allerdings etwas weit."

Aha  Ich vertrau da mal lieber eurer Erfahrung.

EDIT: Bezogen auf die Freerider.


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2010)

für die impact stimmt das definitiv 

lg chris


----------



## NoMütze (16. März 2010)

Könnt vielleicht einer der Freeride-Fahrer die Innensohlenlänge in cm angeben und die Schuhgröße dazuschreiben...dann wär es mM am einfachsten einerseits die richtige Größe zu finden und andererseits die Maße mit der HiBike-größenangabe zu vergleichen...
bei meinen ImpactHigh stimmt die ja auch...

Danke


----------



## Qland (16. März 2010)

ich habe die impact in zwei Größen im rose versand bestellt und muß sagen die fallen genau passend aus.


----------



## Kor74 (16. März 2010)

@Qland
Also kann ich meine normale Schuhgröße bestellen?
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Shop.
Da will ich namlich die Schuhe bestellen und noch paar sachen noch dazu


----------



## Qland (16. März 2010)

ich habe Gr.39,5 und 39,5 paßt super.Weil ich mir auch nicht sicher war habe ich mir auch noch Gr.40 bestellt der war aber zu groß.Der Rose Versand ist spitze weil der Versand sehr schnell ist und er einer der wenigen ist wo man noch auf Rechnung bezahlen kann.


----------



## Kor74 (17. März 2010)

Qland schrieb:


> ich habe Gr.39,5 und 39,5 paßt super.Weil ich mir auch nicht sicher war habe ich mir auch noch Gr.40 bestellt der war aber zu groß.Der Rose Versand ist spitze weil der Versand sehr schnell ist und er einer der wenigen ist wo man noch auf Rechnung bezahlen kann.



Ich kenne Roseversand sehr gut. Die haben mich mit Mahnungen gedroht für schon bezahlte Rechnungen.
Am ende nach langem Theater und Ärger haben sie doch zugegeben das es ein Fehler von der Buchhaltung war. Das ändert aber die sache nicht. Ich habe viele sachen bei den Jungs bestellt. 
Ausserdem sind sie ziemlich teuer.
Bis jetzt Bikediscount und Hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (21. März 2010)

wie gut kann man den mit den Impact Low Modell laufen?
Mich würde zB der SAM HILL interesieren. Die Sohlen sehen aber so wuchtig und flach aus dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob mit den Schuhen auch mal längere Laufpassagen/Aufstiege möglich sind (wenig Profil?)

Wer hat hier Erfahrung?

Gruß


----------



## MrFaker (21. März 2010)

ich finde sie für längere strecken unbequem 

freerider läuft man deutlich besser

lg chris


----------



## scylla (22. März 2010)

Ja...
Laufen ist mit dem Freerider besser, weil die Sohle etwas flexibler ist. Beim Fahren schlagen sich dafür die Impact besser. Profil haben die beide kein besonders tiefes. Das schadet aber nichts, weil die klebrige Gummimischung alles wieder wett macht. Mit den 5.10 hab ich auch auf nassen Felsen mehr Halt als mit meinen Bergstiefeln. Die Bike-Schuhe von denen stammen wohl nicht umsonst von Kletterschuhen ab


----------



## pat (22. März 2010)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> wie gut kann man den mit den Impact Low Modell laufen?





chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ich finde sie für längere strecken unbequem





scylla schrieb:


> Laufen ist mit dem Freerider besser, weil die Sohle etwas flexibler ist.


Ich hab die Karver, sind nix anderes als Impact Low mit nem hochgezogenen Schuhrand auf der Innenseite (Knöchelschutz, funktioniert prima) und ner Abdeckung über der Schnürung (auch nett, Spritzwasserschutz und Schnürsenkel können nirgends anhängen). Die Sohlenkonstruktion ist identisch mit den Impact.

Hab letztes Jahr z.B. mal mein Bike 700Hm am Stück auf den Schultern einen Wanderweg hochgetragen. Ein ander Mal das Bike auf nem blau-weiss-blauen Alpinweg in dichtem Nebel hochgetragen, jeder Stein nass, das Gras sowieso, und ausrutschen wäre dort bestimmt nicht gut gekommen. 
Hab mich bei solchen Sachen mit dem 5.10 Karver immer gut gefühlt. Auf tiefem, nassen Erdboden ist der Halt mangels Profil eher beschränkt, aber in alpinerem Gelände, sprich Fels und Steine, ist man dank der gut haftenden Gummimischung sehr sicher unterwegs.
Ich finds gut, dass die Sohle der Impact/Karver nicht zu flexibel ist. Eine zu weiche Sohle ist angenehm in der Stadt, walkt dir aber auf felsigem, unebenem  Untergrund bei jedem Tritt den Fuss durch, man ermüdet rascher. Eine weniger flexible Sohle ist da auf Dauer kraftsparender.

Zusammengefasst, ich find meine recht bequem zu Fuss, auch für längere Strecken. Nicht zu weich und guter Grip zu Fuss, nicht zu hart für gute Sensibilität beim Fahren.

Gruss Pat


----------



## SDS (22. März 2010)

Hab mir den hier direkt bei Fiveten bestellt, http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/78-ba51c
wenn er zum Radfahren nicht taugt, kann man ihn zum normalen rumlatschen verwenden.
Versandkosten fallen bei fiveten nicht an, also mit 59 ein Schnäppchen  naja ggf. Zoll aber ich weiß nicht von wo aus versendet wird.


----------



## Hanussen (22. März 2010)

Hab mir den BASIC auch durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Aber laut chainreactioncycles Bewertungen taugt der nur bedingt zum (richtig) Biken. Soll eine nochmal weichere Sohle haben als der Freerider und wär damit wohl eher weniger geeignet. Also Sohlenhärte Impact > Freerider > Basic. Schön ist er aber auf jeden Fall - also zum Rumlatschen und für Touren sicher ideal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (22. März 2010)

danke für die Antworten - werd es mal versuchen, mal schauen wo ich den SAM Hill günstig herbekomme. In schwarz sieht der Impact low doch sehr langweilig und unsportlich aus


----------



## Schpatzi (25. März 2010)

yy


----------



## machero (27. März 2010)

SDS schrieb:


> Hab mir den hier direkt bei Fiveten bestellt, http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/78-ba51c
> wenn er zum Radfahren nicht taugt, kann man ihn zum normalen rumlatschen verwenden.
> Versandkosten fallen bei fiveten nicht an, also mit 59 ein Schnäppchen  naja ggf. Zoll aber ich weiß nicht von wo aus versendet wird.




hi, das würde mich auch mal interessieren von wo die ihre EU-Bestellungen verschicken. hast du die sendung schon bekommen ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. März 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Und der Zoll. Was fiel da an?


----------



## Brook (27. März 2010)

Findet Ihr das die Schuhe direkt bei FIVE TEN besonders günstig sind?? Ich nicht unbedingt - mich würden eher wirkliche Sonderangebote interessieren, kann diesbezüglich jemand eine Geheimquelle nennen??


----------



## Rockrider (27. März 2010)

also ich finde den Preis richtig gut

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32897

viel billiger wird es die Schuhe wohl kaum geben!


----------



## machero (27. März 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Findet Ihr das die Schuhe direkt bei FIVE TEN besonders günstig sind?? Ich nicht unbedingt - mich würden eher wirkliche Sonderangebote interessieren, kann diesbezüglich jemand eine Geheimquelle nennen??



Nee hast Recht !
Werde wohl bei Bikemailorder bestellen, oder bei CRC ...da hab ich noch n Guthaben 
Bei BMO kann man mit der 10%-Kundenkarte auch nochmal n schmalen Zehner sparen wenn man die Card hat, und ist auch besser falls man die Schuhe umtauschen will (Paket National).


----------



## sap (28. März 2010)

Moin,
nochmal zum Thema Größe...laut dem Fred hier hätte ich jetzt den Impact in meiner üblichen Sportschuhgröße bestellt, den Freerider eine Nummer größer (hab mich noch nicht entschieden, welchen ich will..).
Habe mir gerade die Größentabelle bei HIBIKE angeschaut und bin doch arg verwirrt. Das mit der Innensohlenlänge und der Fußlänge ist ein Scherz, oder? Meine Innensohlen sind doch immer einen Ticken länger als der Fuß selbst und dann kommen da schon sehr unterschiedliche Werte raus. Bsp. Sportschuh: 30cm Innensohlenlänge vs. aufgemalter Fuß auf Papier: 28cm (aber auch nur, wenn ich die Ferse nicht abrunde und von der Achillessehne quasi ein Lot fälle)..


----------



## NoMütze (29. März 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Moin,
> gerade die Größentabelle bei HIBIKE angeschaut und bin doch arg verwirrt. Das mit der Innensohlenlänge und der Fußlänge ist ein Scherz, oder? Meine Innensohlen sind doch immer einen Ticken länger als der Fuß selbst ................nur, wenn ich die Ferse nicht abrunde und von der Achillessehne quasi ein Lot fälle)..



Kein Scherz und mM die wirklich beste Methode bei all den verschiedenen Größenangaben UK/US/EUR und Herstellerschnittmuster die richtige Größe zu finden...
mein Impact high Größe 45 laut HiBike Innensohle 29,5cm .... reale Messung der herausnehmbaren Sohle 29,5cm ....  besser gehts nit...


----------



## MikeSierra (3. April 2010)

Habe mir Heute den Impact 2 low geholt, laut HIBIKE sollte es der 42,5 sein hab vor Ort aber ausgetestet und es ist der 43er geworden wie ich ihn in den normalen Schuhen auch habe, aber der Grip auf Flat is der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (3. April 2010)

Falls noch jemand ein Paar nagelneue Five Ten Freerider in 44 braucht, siehe Signatur.

checkb


----------



## robby (7. April 2010)

Da schau her: Den Five Ten Impact 2 High gibt´s bei BMO jetzt statt schwarz 
auch in sand als *Desert Enforcer High*
Gefällt mir gut, in sandfarben wirkt er irgendwie weniger klobig.


----------



## MikeSierra (7. April 2010)

Sehen Fett aus in Sand schade das ich mir jetzt erst die Schwarzen geholt hab.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. April 2010)

Hat jemand eine Telefonnummer oder eine Email Adresse des belgischen Five Ten Versandes?
Danke!


----------



## robby (20. April 2010)

So stets im Internet:

FIVE TEN EUROPE NV
Kapucijnendreef 32 
3090 Overijse, Belgium
TEL. : +32 26 57 61 60
Kontaktformular US und EU hier

Wenn ich es allerdings richtig verstanden habe, dann handelt es sich bei der Adresse nicht um einen belgischen Versand, sondern um den europäischen Vertrieb - als Endkunde wird Dir die Info daher vermutlich nicht großartig weiterhelfen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. April 2010)

Dann werd ich da mal anrufen. Dankeschön!


----------



## KA-Biker (30. April 2010)

Oh Samy gibts dich auch noch.
Ich werd mir heute auch welche bestellen. Die roten Freerider oder den SamHill Schuh. Mal schauen.

Fallen die irgendwie anderst aus?


Gruß


----------



## wurzelpistensau (10. Mai 2010)

Hatte gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit den Rennie High und bin begeistert. Die Sohlen kleben auf den Pedalen (PDM-X 30 von Shimano mit langen Pins). 

Bin vorher *immer* Klicks gefahren und war mir nicht sicher, wie gut es über schnelle Wurzelpassagen geht. Ging aber super. Nicht einmal vom Pedal gerutscht. Schnell mal Fuß raus in der Kurve, Fuß wieder hoch, kein Klick suchen, bestens! Kleine Sprünge habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. 

Der Schuh ist ausreichend steif für gute Kraftübertragung aufs Pedal und beim Gehen rollt er angenehm ab. Hat auch bei nassem, rutschigem Untergrund noch guten Grip. 

Bei der Größe kann man sich gut auf die cm-Angaben von Hibike verlassen. Ich habe 44,5, Innensohle hat 29cm. Eine 44 (28,5cm) hätte es auch getan, wollte aber etwas Luft für dicke Socken in der kalten Jahreszeit. 
Trage in Shimano 45 in Adidas 44 2/3. 
Die Zehenbox ist ziemlich groß. Passen also auch breite Füße rein. Durch die Schnürung und die seitlich vernähte Schuhlasche passen sich die Schuhe sehr gut an den Fuß an. Ich habe Luft und gleichzeitig sitzt der Schuh fest. 

Großes Lob an die Hersteller!


----------



## Lazy-Rider (17. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne FiveTen vom Klettern. Es gibt nichts besseres. Zum Biken nehme ich nichts anderes! Kann ich nur empfehlen. Impact oder den Freerider z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayuna (25. Mai 2010)

ich hab die 5.10 Karver Women, und die schuhe sind total klasse... und sehen noch aus wie am ersten tag, trotz etlicher parkbesuche und stürze in den matsch


----------



## Albert (6. September 2010)

Kann vielleicht mal jemand der 45 oder 46 hat seine Innensohle messen. Ich hab jetzt die ganzen Aussagen zu den Größen hier und die Tabelle bei Hibike gelesen. So ganz eindeutig ist das Ganze aber nicht. Die Freerider scheinen wohl ein bischen kleiner auszufallen, aber bei den anderen sagen die einen, die Größenangabe bei Hibike passt, die anderen, sie fallen kleiner aus. 
Ich hab Fußlänge 29,5 cm und will mir die Chase bei CRC bestellen. Darum will ich auch wegen dem Rückporto einen Umtausch vermeiden.

Danke schon mal.

Albert


----------



## Jobi (12. September 2010)

Hi.
Suche 5/10 Schuhe in 13. Kann irgendwie nirgends was finden. Außer bei 5/10 auf der Homepage. Da steht dass diverse Modelle in 13 hergestellt werden. Aber verkaufen tut die Irgendwie kein Shop. Der Roseversand versucht sie mir zu organisieren, hab da Anfang August bestellt,krieg aber bei Nachfragen immer wieder spätere Liefertermine genannt. Falls Ihr irgendwo was seht würd ich mich über Nachrichten freuen.

Danke!

Rockt on


----------



## Rockrider (12. September 2010)

Du kannst die Schuhe auch direkt bei 5.10 kaufen, die haben die Freerider auch in Größe 13 gelistet. Die liefern Versandkostenfrei und die Schuhe sind knappe 5 Euro billiger als in allen anderen Shops.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. September 2010)

Richtig. Und weil 5.10 einen Europavertrieb in Belgien hat, fällt auch kein Porto, Zoll usw aus US und A an.
hab ich auch so gemacht, allerdings muss man für die Hotline in Belgien französich können, oder einfach immer nur "english, english" sagen, bis man jemand englischsprachiges an die Strippe bekommt


----------



## ipzipzap (13. September 2010)

Hat hier jemand einen Tip, in welchem Shop im Ruhrgebiet man 5.10 bekommt? Würde die nämlich zuerst gerne mal vor Ort anprobieren, anstatt mir die im Netz zu ordern.

So in der Ecke Essen, Ratingen, Düsseldorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (13. September 2010)

watzup in Oberhausen und Bike'n Service in Hattingen haben meines Wissens nach welche.
Würde ich aber vorher mal anrufen.


----------



## Jobi (14. September 2010)

@Rockrider + SamyRSJ4

Danke! Hab einfach mal angerufen und von einer netten Dame ne E-Mail Adresse bekommen, unter der ich bestellen kann. Yeehaw!
Jetzt hoffe ich nur dass das auch klappt!
Und mit dem Englisch ist das bei denen kein Problem mehr. ("for English press one").

Rockt on 
Jobi


----------



## ipzipzap (14. September 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> watzup in Oberhausen und Bike'n Service in Hattingen haben meines Wissens nach welche.
> Würde ich aber vorher mal anrufen.



Gut, in Oberhausen bin ich regelmäßig. Dann schau ich da mal rein. Danke


----------



## Mozart-only (14. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Hab den Tread jetzt durch und festgestellt dass ihr vorwiegend auf Flat unterwegs seit.
Mich interresiert der Five Ten Minnaar, hoffe damit einen guten kompromiss aus beiden Welten zu finden
Gibt's für diesen Schuh schon Erfahrungen ?
Good Ride
Mozart


----------



## Priest0r (14. September 2010)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Hab den Tread jetzt durch und festgestellt dass ihr vorwiegend auf Flat unterwegs seit.
> Mich interresiert der Five Ten Minnaar, hoffe damit einen guten kompromiss aus beiden Welten zu finden
> Gibt's für diesen Schuh schon Erfahrungen ?
> ...



minaar hoch oder tief?
kompromiss? versteh ich nicht - die sohle ist bei allen schuhen gleich (gut)


----------



## Rockrider (14. September 2010)

Ich dachte den Minaar gibt es nur in der flachen Version, das ist der SPD Schuh von 5.10

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/23-minnaar


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. September 2010)

Entweder oder. Klick oder Flat. Alles andere ist, wie du schon sagst, nur ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Priest0r (14. September 2010)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 7561159"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Ich dachte den Minaar gibt es nur in der flachen Version, das ist der SPD Schuh von 5.10
> 
> http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/23-minnaar



aaah mein fehler.
bei den ganzen namen... bin kein fanboi, habs verwexelt, sorry!


----------



## Mozart-only (14. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Entweder oder. Klick oder Flat. Alles andere ist, wie du schon sagst, nur ein Kompromiss.



Jeep, fahre seit Jahren den Lake 255/265 mit Time, für schnelle Passagen und Jumps bleibe ich eingeklinkt, für extrem technische Passagen verkeile ich mich ausgeklinkt.
Daher würde mich der Minnaar sehr interessieren, allerdings wären Praxiserfahrung von euch sehr wertvoll.


----------



## Sardic (22. September 2010)

Eine Frage bekommt man Five Ten auch in Deutschland? Also im geschäft,kaufe ungerne Sachen online.

Am besten in frankfurt am main ode nähe

Edit: Gefudnn ,erst selbst prüfen, dann fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (22. September 2010)

hibike im taunus !


----------



## Ergowolf (22. September 2010)

Oder doch mal in den Bikemarkt schauen


----------



## robby (22. September 2010)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Hab den Tread jetzt durch und festgestellt dass ihr vorwiegend auf Flat unterwegs seit.
> Mich interresiert der Five Ten Minnaar, hoffe damit einen guten kompromiss aus beiden Welten zu finden
> Gibt's für diesen Schuh schon Erfahrungen ?


Sehe ich keinen rechten Sinn darin. Der Vorteil des Five Ten liegt in der Griffigkeit auf Sohle, macht auf Clickies daher wenig Sinn. Gerade wegen der kniffeligen Passagen bin ich von Klickpedale auf Plattform umgestiegen, beim ausgeklickten Verkeilen bin ich entweder aus Versehen nur doch wieder eingeklickt oder ich bin die Schlüsselstellen auf der Ferse gefahren... 
Seit der Umstellung fehlen mit auch auf langen Touren die Klickpedalen kein bisschen. Wenn Du also nach Alternativen suchst, dann empfehle ich Plattformpedalen mit dem relativ steifen Impact o.ä. zu testen.


----------



## Sardic (24. September 2010)

Hat jemand erfahrun mit dem Schuh?? Für Freeride


----------



## Jobi (29. September 2010)

Jobi schrieb:


> @Rockrider + SamyRSJ4
> 
> Danke! Hab einfach mal angerufen und von einer netten Dame ne E-Mail Adresse bekommen, unter der ich bestellen kann. Yeehaw!
> Jetzt hoffe ich nur dass das auch klappt!
> ...



Na toll! Hab denen bei Five Ten in Belgien ne e-mail geschickt, keine Antwort. Hab versucht über die Homepage direkt zu bestellen, geht nicht, kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung wenn ich meine Daten eingegeben hab. 
Zum kotzen!:kotz: Meine alten Lowas sind auch hinüber, die Sohle hängt schon in streifen runter! Ich glaub ich flipp voll aus wenn ich keine ordentlichen Schuhe in 48 krieg!

Ich brauch HIIIIIIIIILLFEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## wanderer1219 (29. September 2010)

Hier schon mal probiert?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...chuhe/Five-Ten-Pursuit-Schuh-2010::21268.html


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. September 2010)

Eigentlich müsste die Direktbestellung über die HP gehen. Vielleicht mal mit nem anderen Browser oder anderem Rechner versuchen?


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

best shoes ever !!! fahr den impact - gibt nix besseres !!!

ach ja - der montimare in frankfurt hat auch einige modelle da !....


----------



## Jobi (29. September 2010)

Yes, hast recht.
Hab es jetzt mit den Opera Browser versucht, und hab beim login die Daten eingegeben, bei denen ich die Error-Meldung nach dem Absender der Informationen erhalten hab, und's geht!  Nu geht der!  Ich fass es nicht! Ich kann bestellen!
Und ich dachte schon ich müsste jetzt mit Cleats fahren.

Rockt on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockrider (29. September 2010)

dann hoffe ich für dich, dass die die passenden Schuhe da haben! 
Ich habe vor 3 Wochen auch auf deren Homepage bestellt und schon per Paypal überwiesen als dann nach ein paar Tagen die Meldung, dass dieses Modell nicht mehr verfügbar sei.... vielleicht lag es auch an der Größe


----------



## gerdi1 (30. September 2010)

gibt auch hier welche...
http://www.followmestore.de/Bike/Bikeschuhe/MTB-Schuhe.html


----------



## andi. (30. September 2010)

kann hier jemand den vergleich zwischen IMPACT und IMPACT HIGH beschreiben? hatte bisher die niedrigen impact und habe mir öfters die knöchel am rahmen usw angeschlagen. mit dem hohen modell sollte das ja dann nicht mehr passieren denke ich?

wie flexibel ist man im HIGH noch? fahre auch touren (eher abfahrtsorientiert) aber trotzdem mal ein paar kilometer. haupteinsatzzweck ist aber schon dh und trails.

wäre cool falls sich dazu mal jemand äußern könnte, oder gab es schonmal einen vergleich in der art?

gruß
andi


----------



## chickedy (19. Oktober 2010)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Hab den Tread jetzt durch und festgestellt dass ihr vorwiegend auf Flat unterwegs seit.
> Mich interresiert der Five Ten Minnaar, hoffe damit einen guten kompromiss aus beiden Welten zu finden
> Gibt's für diesen Schuh schon Erfahrungen ?
> ...




Ich benutze den Minnaar in Verbindung mit dem Wellgo D2 Pedalen und halte die Kombo für einen guten Kompromiss.
Auf der Flatseite hast du trotz cleat nen hammer Grip.
Beim Laufen fühlen sie sich etwas steif an, schätze das gibt sich mit der Zeit.
Du kannst einfach deine normale Schuhgröße bestellen, die 5.10 fallen im Gegensatz zu den meisten Bikeschuhen nicht kleiner aus.
Habe die Schuhe auch bei Hibike bestellt.


----------



## ipzipzap (9. November 2010)

Whatzup in Oberhausen hat keine FiveTen mehr. Ich war da und die meinten, irgendein anderer Händler in NRW hat Gebietsschutz beantragt, und so darf nun außer dem Händler niemand mehr FiveTen in der Region verkaufen :-(


----------



## blutbuche (9. November 2010)

.... fahre die hohen impact - hauptsächlich auf touren mit bissi freeride - geht prima . kannst auch mal ´n paar meter gut drin laufen . am knöchel anstossen kannst du dich mit denen mit sicherheit nicht mehr !! alles dick und gut gepolstert !! geiler schuh !! greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. November 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> kann hier jemand den vergleich zwischen IMPACT und IMPACT HIGH beschreiben? hatte bisher die niedrigen impact und habe mir öfters die knöchel am rahmen usw angeschlagen. mit dem hohen modell sollte das ja dann nicht mehr passieren denke ich?
> 
> wie flexibel ist man im HIGH noch? fahre auch touren (eher abfahrtsorientiert) aber trotzdem mal ein paar kilometer. haupteinsatzzweck ist aber schon dh und trails.
> 
> ...



hi andi,

ich fahre seit ein paar wochen den impact high. ich bin vorher nike air whistler (in etwa selbe bauhöhe wie die impact low) gefahren. fahre hauptsächlich enduro-touren.

bei den nike hatte ich oft das problem das ich mit dem schuhrand (unterm knöchel) an der kettenstrebe meines helius hängen geblieben bin. in kniffligen passagen war das echt blöd weils mich dann meist gelegt hatte oder ich aufgrund des gleichgewichtsverlusts absteigen musste.  

die high hingegen schützen den knöchel und ich bleibe nicht mehr hängen. vom grip her absolute sahne. ist ja irre. und selbst meien fiesen pedale können dem schuh nichts anhaben. 

fazit: kaufen marsch marsch!

zum laufen sind sie auch super. ich hab sie manchmal in der city getragen weil sie super bequem sind. auch autofahren oder längeres pedalieren sind kein problem.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. November 2010)

einziger verbesserungsvorschlag: die schnürsenkelhalter rausmachen und gegen schwarze gummibänder tauschen. hat mich 8 euro beim schuhmacher gekostet und funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## Bymike (18. November 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Ich benutze den Minnaar in Verbindung mit dem Wellgo D2 Pedalen und halte die Kombo für einen guten Kompromiss.
> Auf der Flatseite hast du trotz cleat nen hammer Grip.
> Beim Laufen fühlen sie sich etwas steif an, schätze das gibt sich mit der Zeit.
> Du kannst einfach deine normale Schuhgröße bestellen, die 5.10 fallen im Gegensatz zu den meisten Bikeschuhen nicht kleiner aus.
> Habe die Schuhe auch bei Hibike bestellt.



Stehen die Cleats aus dem Schuh raus oder sind diese versenkt?
Ich fahre auch die Wellgo Pedale - bisher mit Race-ähnlichen Schuhen und habe schon die ganze Zeit auf einen Schuh wie den Minaar gewartet. 

Meinst du, der Schuh würde eine Transalp gut wegstecken?


----------



## chickedy (18. November 2010)

Die Cleats sind versenkt und die Schuhe lassen sich auch gut laufen (ohne klackernde Geräusche).
Da die Treter sehr gut verarbeitet zu sein scheinen, würde ich mir bezüglich des Alp x keine Sorgen machen, werde nächstes Jahr auch die Schuhe mit über die Alpen nehmen.


----------



## Bymike (19. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort!

Dann werden die Schuhe nächstes Jahr meine aktuellen Race-Schuhe ersetzen. Weil die ja doch etwas langsamer trocknen werden, kommen dann wohl Seal Skinz Socken an die Füße.


----------



## xalex (19. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> einziger verbesserungsvorschlag: die schnürsenkelhalter rausmachen und gegen schwarze gummibänder tauschen. hat mich 8 euro beim schuhmacher gekostet und funktioniert perfekt!



kannst du das nochmal genauer erklären oder sogar ein photo einstellen? thx!


----------



## jabali (24. November 2010)

Hey Zusammen,

bei mir ist die Entscheidung durch, ich kaufe mir die Impact High.  Nur noch eine Frage an die glücklichen Besitzer: Fällt der Schuh normal aus? Bei Northwave brauchte ich plötzlich ne Nummer größer.. Oder kennt jemanden einen Händler in München? 
Noch eines kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem 2010 und 2011 Modell?

Thanks!

Grüße,

Manu


----------



## chickedy (24. November 2010)

Die Minnaar fallen jedenfalls normal aus.


----------



## Ergowolf (24. November 2010)

jetzt auch bei www.radhaus-winterlingen.de

Habe mir dort die Minaar angeschaut.Klasse Schuh!!!

habe mir dann aber doch den neuen Baron von Five Ten dort bestellt. Ähnlich dem Freerider, aber etwas festere Sohle und gummierter Zehenbox. 

Bin schon heftig gespannt (obwohl es wohl februar wird)


----------



## tane (28. November 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> kann hier jemand den vergleich zwischen IMPACT und IMPACT HIGH beschreiben? hatte bisher die niedrigen impact und habe mir öfters die knöchel am rahmen usw angeschlagen. mit dem hohen modell sollte das ja dann nicht mehr passieren denke ich?
> 
> wie flexibel ist man im HIGH noch? fahre auch touren (eher abfahrtsorientiert) aber trotzdem mal ein paar kilometer. haupteinsatzzweck ist aber schon dh und trails.
> 
> ...



bin vor ein paar monaten von clickies auf flatties umgestiegen: habe genau aus deinen gründen bald den impact high genommen, weil ich genug von den blau- & aufgeschlagenen knöcheln hatte. flexibilität vom high ist auch auf 5- & mehrstündigen touren kein problem; sollte er dir wirklich zu steif sein schnürst du nicht bis ganz obenhin.
ich suche jetzt nur einen schuh mit gleicher pedalhaftung nur WARM & WASSERDICHT fürden winter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (28. November 2010)

nimmst du spd und winterschuh , die wären beides. 
aber so unterscheidet sich die temperaturwahrnehmung: bis -10 grad fahre ich gerne mit den five ten.


----------



## Rischer (2. Dezember 2010)

hat hier schon mal jemand den five ten minaar auf flats gefahren?

würde mich mal interessieren wie gut das funktioniert...die sohle dürfte ja die gleiche sein wie bei den Impact.

Und außerdem hätte ich mit dem minaar die möglichkeit später mal clickies zu testen...


----------



## chickedy (2. Dezember 2010)

der grip ist super, weiß bloß nicht wie lange das stück sohle hält das über den spd-gewinden klebt.


----------



## Rischer (3. Dezember 2010)

...das is geklebt?
wofür sind die schrauben denn?


dann noch was zur Größe, fallen die minaar genau so aus wie die Impact?


----------



## chickedy (4. Dezember 2010)

hmkay, dann wird's wohl doch halten ;-)
konnte mich nur noch an den kleber erinnern.


----------



## Rischer (4. Dezember 2010)

könntest du auch noch kurz was kurz größe schreiben?

würde mir sehr helfen


----------



## chickedy (5. Dezember 2010)

die fallen ganz normal aus.
hab sie bei hibike bestellt, da gibts gleich eine größentabelle dazu.
http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...-Minnaar-SPD-Schuhe-white-black-Mod-2011.html
ganz unten.


----------



## cpt flint (5. Dezember 2010)

Jepp, ich habe die Schuhe in meiner normalen Größe und sie passen prima.


----------



## Rischer (5. Dezember 2010)

Alles Klar!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (5. Dezember 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> die fallen ganz normal aus.
> hab sie bei hibike bestellt, da gibts gleich eine größentabelle dazu.
> http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...-Minnaar-SPD-Schuhe-white-black-Mod-2011.html
> ganz unten.




Sind hier billiger und Versandkosten gibt es auch keine:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49317


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## holmamalabier (22. Januar 2011)

Wie schon vor längerer Zeit in diesem Thread angesprochen, sehen meine Freerider ziemich heruntergekommen aus, wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs/gibts da eine Umtauschaktion, war auch auf der Hauptseite zu lesen, is aber bestimmt schon eine Saison her, allerdings hab ich nirgends mehr was dazu gefunden, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??


----------



## Der Toni (26. Januar 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> ...das is geklebt?
> wofür sind die schrauben denn?
> 
> 
> dann noch was zur Größe, fallen die minaar genau so aus wie die Impact?



nein, das ist nicht geklebt. Wenn du die Schrauben löst, kannst du die Platte raus nehmen und Cleats dranschrauben.


----------



## Priest0r (26. Januar 2011)

Hat irgendwer Hellcat oder Minaar, also SPD, 5.10 und dazu noch "normale" für Fatpedale?
Ich hab die hohen 5.10 Rennie und die flachen normalen schwarzen.
Würd gern wissen ob man 1:1 die gleiche größe kaufen kann - Danke !


----------



## Cedric_RE (29. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die Five Ten Freeride Zebra Style, die sind völlig voller Schlamm, darf man die in der Waschmaschine stecken und waschen?


----------



## julius09 (29. Januar 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (30. Januar 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer Hellcat oder Minaar, also SPD, 5.10 und dazu noch "normale" für Fatpedale?
> Ich hab die hohen 5.10 Rennie und die flachen normalen schwarzen.
> Würd gern wissen ob man 1:1 die gleiche größe kaufen kann - Danke !



Hi,

Ja bei mir passt das, Größe 43. Passt super, es gibts wohl aber auch so Zwischengrößen 43.5, musste halt mal schauen, wenn du halt bei deinen Straßenschuhen oft zwischen zwei Größen rumprobieren musst, würd ich direkt so ne Zwischengröße nehmen.


----------



## Brook (31. Januar 2011)

Bei meinen FiveTen Freeridern löst sich in der Mitte beim "in die Hocke gehen" die Sohle ... habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt bezüglich Garantietausch?


----------



## _fäb_ (31. Januar 2011)

ich hab meinen line king ne halbe nummer kleiner genommen und sie passen wie zugeschneidert...


----------



## dubbel (31. Januar 2011)

_fäb_ schrieb:


> ich hab meinen line king ne halbe nummer kleiner genommen ...


kleiner als?


----------



## Priest0r (31. Januar 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> kleiner als?



meine Beschreibung?

Ich hab mittlerweile sowieso geordert, wird schon passen...


----------



## Priest0r (4. Februar 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> meine Beschreibung?
> 
> Ich hab mittlerweile sowieso geordert, wird schon passen...



oder auch nicht.
gleiche größe wie meine hohen und flachen 5.10, die perfekt passen
hellcat nicht

ich werde mir die schuhe auch nicht eine halbe größe nummer bestellen, haben mich absolut nicht überzeugt.

unbequem, vorne zu eng, an der ferse zu locker.

für mich spd ungeeignet.


----------



## petzl (4. Februar 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Bei meinen FiveTen Freeridern löst sich in der Mitte beim "in die Hocke gehen" die Sohle ... habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt bezüglich Garantietausch?



Ich habe meine bei Hibike bestellt. Nach nem Jahr ist bei den Schuhen eine Schnürungslasche gerissen. Hibike wechselte den Schuh innerhalb einer Woche gegen ein Paar Neue. Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass FiveTen schon kulant sein muß, sonst hätte sich HiBike nicht so schnell darauf eingelassen.


----------



## Cedric_RE (4. Februar 2011)

Ohne jetzt erschlagen zu werden, wie hält ihr eure sauber?


----------



## BiNkZ (4. Februar 2011)

Trocknen lassen, mit ner Bürste den trockenen Dreck abschrubben.

Bei Bedarf danach noch mit nem feuchten Tuch nachhelfen.


----------



## bingoh (4. Februar 2011)

Viel mir grade ein:
Falls, die 5.10 oder andere Mtb Schuhe aus Leder sein sollten, könnte man SnoSeal mal ausprobieren um eine besseres Abweisen gegen Wasser zu erreichen. Bei meinen Wanderschuhen funktioniert es bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (10. März 2011)

Hat jemand schon mal Ersatzschnürsenkel irgendwo bestellt?
Meine sind bald durch (Impact 2 Low), und ich hab lieber Ersatz zu Hause liegen, als dass ich am Ende mit gerissenen Senkeln vor der Tour dasteh.


----------



## Priest0r (10. März 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal Ersatzschnürsenkel irgendwo bestellt?
> Meine sind bald durch (Impact 2 Low), und ich hab lieber Ersatz zu Hause liegen, als dass ich am Ende mit gerissenen Senkeln vor der Tour dasteh.





bei jedem paar schuhe das ich kaufe sind 2 paar schnürsenkel dabei
daheim hab ich 20 ungenutzte schnürsenkel rumliegen
ich kann dir gerne ein paar in wunschfarbe verkaufen

Ich vermute ja mal dass beispielsweise Nike Schnürsenkel den Schuh genauso am Fuß halten wie "5.10 Schnürsenkel"?


----------



## elmono (10. März 2011)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, die weißen müsste ich noch irgendwo haben. Bei meinen älteren Impact High war aber z.B. definitiv nur ein Paar dabei.

Klar werden wohl alle gängigen Schnürsenkel passen, ich war gerade in der Pause allerdings in nem Schuhgeschäft, und die hatten nix was irgendwie den runden Schnürsenkel nahekommt und sich nicht selbst lockert.


----------



## Fl!p (10. März 2011)

Du könntest auch in ein Sportgeschäft gehen und Schnürsenkel von Wander/Kletterschuhen kaufen. Die sind in der Regel rund aber leider mehrfarbig.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. März 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ...
> Ich vermute ja mal dass beispielsweise Nike Schnürsenkel den Schuh genauso am Fuß halten wie "5.10 Schnürsenkel"?


 
Ja, außer man(n) fährt LiteVille. 
Dann lautet die Frage:"Welche Schnürsenkel für 5.10 am LV301?"


----------



## chickedy (12. März 2011)

Bei meinen Minnaar ist auf der rechten Seite die Lasche zu lang und drück beim Pedalieren gegen die Sehnen des Fußes.
Auf längeren Touren schläft dann der betreffende Fuß immer ein, was ziemlich nervt.
Ob ein Schuster sowas richten kann?


----------



## Thorsten1980 (13. März 2011)

Habe Seit Freitag auch den Five Ten Freeride. Bin Gestern erstmalig damit unterwegs gewesen, und kann nur Positives Berichten. Schön Feste Sohle, Mega Grip und guter Style. Auch die Verarbeitung ist ordentlich. Der fällt allerdings klein aus, ich habe normal Gr. 44. Ich habe ihn in 44.5 und der sitzt schon recht straff. Also eher 1/2 bis ganze Nummer größer Ordern. Fand das nur was merkwürdig weil ich hier schon gelesen hatte das der groß ausfallen soll....


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2011)

Das ist halt das übliche Problem, wenn jemand fragt, wie groß etwas ausfällt. Wie lang ist ein Stück Schnur? Jeder Hersteller hat da seine eigenen Leisten, selbst innerhalb von Herstellern gibts große Schwankungen und dann soll man da was ableiten können?! Anprobieren ist der einzige taugliche Weg.


----------



## Veloce (13. März 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal Ersatzschnürsenkel irgendwo bestellt?
> Meine sind bald durch (Impact 2 Low), und ich hab lieber Ersatz zu Hause liegen, als dass ich am Ende mit gerissenen Senkeln vor der Tour dasteh.



Alternativ kannst du auch in den nächsten lokalen Seglerladen einfallen.
Dort gibt es Seile als Meterware ab 1,5 mm und überwiegend Kunstfaser
also strapazierbar und deutlich günstiger .Die Frage nach der 
Sliptendenz  wird dir der Verkäufer auch beantworten können .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (14. März 2011)

Thorsten1980 schrieb:


> (...) Der fällt allerdings klein aus, ich habe normal Gr. 44. Ich habe ihn in 44.5 und der sitzt schon recht straff. Also eher 1/2 bis ganze Nummer größer Ordern. Fand das nur was merkwürdig weil ich hier schon gelesen hatte das der groß ausfallen soll....


Ich denke, das haengt davon ab, ob man Turn- oder normale Businessschuhe als Ausgangsgroesse nimmt. Turnschuhe sind im Allgemeinen ne Nummer groesser ausgezeichnet als Lederschuhe. Und welcher Schuh ist nun der "normale"? Bei mir ist es so, dass ich den Freeride ne Nummer kleiner als meine uebliche Turnschuhgroesse gekauft habe. Damit passt er radschuhtypisch gut (eher etwas enger), eine halbe Nummer groesser waere aber auch OK gewesen.


----------



## rainerunsinn (26. Oktober 2011)

Größe ist mit den Etnies ganz gut vergleichbar.

Habe ein neues, ungetragenes Paar zu verkaufen.

*FIVE TEN FREERIDE* Schuhe
Größe :EU 42.5 / UK 8.5
Modell: White Tiger
Farbe: weiss
*Preis: 70 VB*

Abholung in Köln möglich oder Versand


----------



## LANDOs (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

habe gehört das die Five Ten ingsesamt immer etwas klein ausfallen. Habe normal 42 bis 42,5 und wollte jetzt bei den Five Ten Größe 43 wählen. 

Kann das jemand bestätigen das dem so ist???


----------



## Fl!p (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab bei alle Schuhen 43 auch bei 5.10.


----------



## nahetalmoves (30. Oktober 2013)

Hab bei meinen 5.10's auch meine normale Schuhgröße


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe gehört das die Five Ten ingsesamt immer etwas klein ausfallen. Habe normal 42 bis 42,5 und wollte jetzt bei den Five Ten Größe 43 wählen.
> 
> Kann das jemand bestätigen das dem so ist???



Freerider und Spitfire fallen vorn recht breit aus für die Länge,  oder andersrum, die sind für die nenngröße zu kurz.
Ich muss die daher immer eine halbe Nummer zu groß kaufen und mache dann wieder Einlagen rein.

Achtung : die Sohle von dirtbag und dem flachen Spitfire  ist vorn runder und 2-3mm kürzer als die vom hohen Spitfire und vom Freerider !!! Das kann dann zu klein sein. 


47 - bei meindl hab ich 46, bei Adidas 47 2/3, bei shimano 48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (30. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe gehört das die Five Ten ingsesamt immer etwas klein ausfallen. Habe normal 42 bis 42,5 und wollte jetzt bei den Five Ten Größe 43 wählen.
> 
> Kann das jemand bestätigen das dem so ist???



Kann ich. Hab die gleiche Größe und schon zig 5/10 Schuhe in 43 bestellt.
Alle haben super gepasst.


----------



## haekel72 (30. Oktober 2013)

Bestellen, Testen, wenn nicht Passt - zurück! Ganz Einfach


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. Oktober 2013)

Größentabelle mit cm-Angaben:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/text/m57971/show.html


----------



## beat_junkie (30. Oktober 2013)

Einfach 2 Größen bestellen und eine zurück schicken.


----------



## ThePapabear (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe beim Freeride (nicht VXI) die normale Schuhgrösse, sprich 41,5/ US 8,5. Gleich wie bei meinen DC und den Leder Halbschuhen. Nur bei Laufschuhen brauche ich meist auf Grund des breiteren Vorfusses und des hohen Rists mindestens 1 Nummer grösser.


----------

